# أرجو المساعدة.. بحث عن الإضاءة



## MHnD Arch (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مطلوب مني بحث عن الإضاءة (أي شي عن الإضاءة) والمصدر مفتوح سواءاً من كتب أو مواقع نت أو مجلات أوبحوث سابقة ... وياليت يكون بالعربي . وأتمنى تساعدوني في أسرع وقت ممكن..
وأكون لكم من الشاكرين .........


----------



## MHnD Arch (24 أكتوبر 2006)

لايكون طلبي صعب ولا فيه كلفة عليكم .....
ما أشوف أي رد ولا حتى اعتذار.. ياليت ياشباب تفيدوني فيه لأني فعلا محتاج له ضروري


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخى انا عندى data لانى عملت فيه بحث من قبل بس المشكله ان كل ما احملها بيفشل انا بحاول احطها على المنتدى دلوقتى 
سلام


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

مقدمة
تعتبر الآضاءه أحدي الوسائل التd تساهم في تهيئه الأطار الصحى للأنسان. فبألاضاءة الصحيحة ، التى تفى بمتطلباته المختلفة تتحسن حالتة الصحية والنفسية ، فيرتفع مستوى أنتاجه .
والاضاءة ايضا أحدى وسائل التشكيل الفنى ، نستخدمها لاثراء الخيرات الداخلية والخارجية ، بالاضافة الى كل من وسائل التشكيل الاخرى من لون ومادة … الخ . كما لاننسى دور الاضاءة فى فن الاعلان والدعاية ، فالتاثير الحسن للاضاءة الناجحة للفترينات مثلا بالمحال التجارية تساهم بالطبع فى زيادة معدل البيع .
و الأضاءة إما أن تكون إضاءة طبيعية مصدرها الشمس أو صناعية ونحصل عليها إما من إحتراق قطعة خشب أو إشعال شمعة او مصباح الجاز مثلا ، فتنتج منها جميعا الطاقة الضوئية بالاضافة الى الطاقة الحرارية ، اونستعين بالطاقة الكهربائية التى هى أفضل صور الطاقة للحصول على الطاقة الضوئية . فهذه الطاقة الكهربائية يمكن إختزانها اونقلها بسهوله من مكان ‘نتاجها الى مكان إستهلاكها ، كما تتمز برخص تكاليفها نسبيا . 
وقد شكل إختراع اللمبة الكهربائية تطورا كبيرا ، فمنذ ذلك الحين بدات الابحاث فى علم الاضاءة تتقدم بإيقاع اكثر فاكثر سرعة لتحقيق الصورة المثلى لراحة الانسان ، والتى نود للمهندس المعمارى أن يساهم بدوره لتحقيقها .
فنرى أساليب الاضاءة قد تطورت سريعا فى مساكننا ومحل أعمالنا …












الضـــوء

إن الادراك هو العملية التى تجرى فى أعيننا عندما نحاول أن نحدد صورة معينة لأشياء تختلف فى الوانها وتركيبها بواسطة الضوء المنعكس الينا من هذه الاشياء وما يحيطها وإن تحديد مسطحات وحجوم هذه الاشياء يمثلها الاساس الفزيائى لتشكيلها والعقل يجاهد قدر إستطاعته ويتفاعل مع هذه الاسس ليكون لنفسه صورة واقعية ليحدد التشكيلات إن عقولنا تنظم وتوحد التاثيرات الضوئية حتى تستكمل منها صورة محددة كغرفة محيطة بنا مثلا _إن الضوء هوالذى يجعل كل شئ يرى وهذا الذى يسبب إحساسنا بالماده وبشكلها مما يوصله من أشعة منعكسة الى عيوننا .
والاشعة الضوئية ليس لها نظام ذاتى خاص بل نحن اللذين وننظم هذه الاشعة فى أذهاننا لنكون لنفسنا صورة واقعية من العالم الطبيعى المحيط بنا هذا الاحساس بمعرفة الاشياء ورؤية مسطحاتها وإدراك حجومها ليست من الافعال الطبيعيه البسيطة والبديهيه كما يخيل الينا بلهى عملية تدريبية شاقة إستلزمت جهدا ومجهودا غير قليل من الانسان فى مراحل طفولته قبل سن الادراك للتعرف على الاشكال وتفهم معانيها إنتقديرنا للاشكال المحيطة بنا يختلف بإختلاف الوسائل والطرق التى الى إكتساب المعرفة فأللون يختلف الاحساس به من شخص الى آخر وبعض الناس يرى اللونالسيانى ( مجموع الاخضر والازرق ) مئلا الى الاخضرار والبعض اللآخر يرى نفس اللون مائلا الى الازرقاق .
لأن إدراك الاشياء يعنى تميزها اى إختيارها والانسان تلفت انتبهه اشياء عن أشياء فاللون النقى القوى يلفت النظر عأكثر من اللون القاتم أو الباهت الفزيقى وهى خاصية يعرفها مصمموا الاعلانات وفى العمارة نجد أن الاماكن شديدة الاضاءة تسترعى الانتباه أكثر من المظلمة كما يحدث فى المسارح إذن فألعامل الاول لادراك الاشياء هو درجه سطوعها . 
يأتى بعدها عامل الحركة فالشئ المتحرك يلفت النظر أكثر من الثابت وهى الخاصية التى استعملت كثيرا فى العرض والاعلان المضئ المتحرك دلىل على ذلك والمياه الجاريه فى الحدائق والمتحركه فى النافورات تشكل عنصرا بارزا فى العمارة الثانيه وحركة الشمس وتغير الظلال على المبانى له إيحاء مميز خاص .




توزيع الانوار

تنعكس الاناره من على سطح المبنى بينما تكون المساحات واقعة فى الظل إن تعذر وصول النور اليها يعطى كل من النور والظل احساسا بعمق اى منشأه يضع المصممون الناجحون مخططا تتوزع منه خطوط النور والظل بعناية فائقه مما يحقق توافقا بين المساحتين هاتين لهذا ينبغى على المصمم فصل السطوح القادره على عكس النور عن ذلك الماصه للضوء وتتميز السطوح الكاسرة للضوء عن تلك المنفذة كما ينبغى أن يتذكر المصمم أن التعرض المتواصل للنور يقلل من امكانية رؤية الاشياء بوضوح تام .وهذا ما نلاحظه فى الحقيقه عند ادامة النظر على بقعة داكنة أو ساطعة الانارة ونحتاج الى فترة من الوقت لتعيد للعين قدرتها على التكيف ، والبدا من جديد ، لرؤية الاشياء كما هى .


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

أنواع الاضاءة
تنقسم الاضاءة الى :
إضاءة طبيعيه 
تصدرها الشمس وتتوقف خواصها على حالة الطقس فإذا كانت السماء صافية دون سحب أضيئت الوجهات بشدة كما قويت الظلال الناتجة عن البروزات وتأكدت الدخلات تتاخذ الوجهات مسارها السيولى الدائم الحركه تبعا لحركة قرص الشمس فى مساره أما اذا تلبدت السماء بالغيوم فتضعف كل نباتات الظل والنور مما يفقد التجسيم قوته ولا يبقى فى التأثير الا الخطوط الرئسيه للوجهات وكل ما يهمنا فى هذا الموضوع هو مايجب أن يقوم به المهندس المعمارى من استخدام جيد وسليم للاضاءة الطبيعيه بحيث يخدم تصميماته المعماريه .
فعلى المهندس المعمارى :
دراسة حركة الشمس بعنايه على الوجهات واختلاف زوايا سقوطها باختلاف توجيه المبنى بالنسبه للوجهات الاصليه وعمل المعالجه الملائمه للوجهات تبعا لكمية الضوء المرغوب فيها بالداخل .
ويتضح ذلك من التطبيقات التاليه : 
• الوجهات البحريه نظرا لعدم وصول أشعة الشمس لها فى بلادنا فيمكن أن تكثر فيها المسطحات الزجاجية لدخول الضوء الطبيعى للحيزات الداخليه . 
• الوجهات الشرقية والغربية يلزمها كاسرات لاشعة الشمس رأسية الوضع ومنحرفة زاوية مدروسه إذا ما أريد حجب أشعة الشمس عن الخول بالحيزات الداخلية . 
• الوجهات القبلية يلزمها كاسرات لأشعة الشمس افقية الوضع كذلك فلإن حرية المهندس المعمارى فى توزيع الضوء الطبيعى بالداخل تمتد لتشمل تلوين هذا الضوء من خلال الزجاج المعشق بالنوافذ فى هذة الحالة لايظهر الضوء كعنصر إظهارا حيويه الاشكال ولكن كعامل ابداع هو داخلى خاصة يتسم بالحيوية .

إضاءه صناعيه 
مصدرها : ربما يكون مصدرها وحدة اضاءه عاديه أو وحدة فلوروسنت ولقد سمح إستخدام الإضاءه الصناعيه بتحديد وقت لأماكن الضوء والظل وحساب شدتها وتحديد خاصيتها بكل دقه .
منبعها الثانوى : بخلاف لمبات الكهرباء التى تضئ مختلف الحيزات فتزيد شدة استضاءة الاسطح المحيطة من حوائط وأسقف وأرضيات …… الخ هذه الاسطح تؤثر بدورها فى زمن شدة استضاءة الاسطح إذ أنها تعكس جزءا من الفيض الاضائى الواقع عليها وتعتبر هذه الاسطح فى هذه الحالة منابع ثانويه للضوء .
تقوى شدة الاستضاءه على سطح العمل اذا كانت المنابع الثانويه المحيطه فاتحه اللون اى عندما يكون لهذه الاسطح معامل إنعكاس مرتفع وهكذا بأعادة طلاء حجرة غامقة اللون أصلا بطلاء فاتح اللون فاننا نلاحظارتفاع شدة الاستضاءة على سطح العمل .
المشاكل الواجب على المهندس المعمارى حلها :
وهي تخنلف عن تلك التى تفرضها الاضاءة الطبيعيه ويتضمن هذا النوع من الاضاءة تنوعا كبيرا لتطبيقاته الممكنه منها ما يرتبط بتجسيم الاشكال من الخارج وكذلك إظهار حيوية الحيزات الداخليه بالاضاءه الصناعية .
بالنسبة للإضاءة الصناعية الخارجيه 
الاضاءة الخارجية ليلا بالكهرباء بخلاف إضاءتها بالشوارع والميادين تستعمل ايضا للدعايه والاعلان لجذب إنتباه الماره أو يقصد منها تأثير شكلى لأبراز التشكيل المعمارى للمبانى وخطوطها الرئسيه حتى يستمر المبنى فى المساهمه فى الهدف التشكيلى المخصص لها نهارا وليلا . 
تستعمل الاضاءة الخارجية الصناعية فى إضاءة المبانى الحكوميه والعامه وربما ما حولها لاظهار عظمة المدينة وقيمتها الجمالية أو التاريخيه . 
بالنسبه للاضاءة الصناعية بالحيزات الداخليه 
إستطاع الانسان أن يحسنها و ينوع من تأثيراتها حتى تقاربت مع الاضاءه الطبيعية فى خواصها فقد أعطت الكهرباء الحلول الكافيه سواء بوحدة إضاءه واحده أو بوحدات موزعه بطريقه تحقق للحيز الداخلى تكاملا فى إضاءته يستطيع بها الانسان ممارسة نشاطه بسهوله.











أساليب واجهزة الاضاءة

تتطلب الاضاءة الجيده للحيزات إتباع أساليبمعينه لاستعمال لمبات الكهرباء السابقة الذكر ، كما اننا قد ندمج هذه اللمبات بأختلاف انواعها واشكالها فى أجهزة إضاءة بهدف تحسين ظروف الاضاءةوذلك برفع مستوى شدة الاستضاءة على سطح العمل ، أوتقليل ضياء اللمبة أو تحسين المظهر العام لتشارك بدورها التشكيلى مع مراعاة الناحيتين السيكولوجية و الفسيولوجية للانسان 
يمكننا أ، نميز خمسة أساليب يحدد كل منها تبعا لطريقة توجيه الضوء على المستوى الذى يتم فوقه عمل ما . ويكون هذا المستوى فى أغلب الحالات أفقيا ويقع على إرتفاع 80 سم فوق مستوى ارضية الحجرة ( ارتفاع منضدة او مكتب ) إلا انه قد توجد حالات خاصة ، مل حاله ورش المسابك حيث سطح الارض هو المستوى الذى يتم عليه العمل ،كذلك حالة مخازن الكتب بالمكتبات العامة حيث نجد مستوى العمل هو ذلك المستوى الذىنقرأ عليه عناوين الكتب وهو مستوى راسى يبعد حوالى 30 سم عن مستوى الحائط .
وإننا فى سردنا التالى لأساليب الاضاءة المختلفة سنكتفى بحالة المستوى الذى يتم فوقه العمل افقى الوضع . 
1 _ الاضاءة المباشرة 
كما فى حالة إستعمال لمبة توهج مركب فوقها عاكس معدني حيث نجد كل الفيض الضوئى للمبة موجه الى أسفل ويقع فوق سطح منضدة العمل كما يوضحه ايضا منحنى القطبى له وعموما يغشى فى هذه الاضاءة المباشرة من الظلال الشديدة فوق سطح العمل بالنسبة للاعمال العادية ولوان هذا الاسلوب من الاضاءة ربما يناسب إضاءة الورش والمخازن حيث يكون السقف مرتفع وغامق اللون كما ينسب التركيز لأتمام أعمال دقيقة مثل اعمال الحفر أو تصفيف الحروف بالمطابع حيث يساعد الظل على إظهار الحروف وبالتالى تلافى الخطأ .
2 – الاضاءة الشبه مباشرة 
كما فى حالة إستعمال لمبة توهج مركب فوقها غطاء نصف شفاف فى حيث نجد الجزئ الاكبر من الفيض الضوئى للمبة يتجه الى أسفل فى فى حين نجد من 15 % الى 40% منالفيض الضوئى للمبة ينفذ من خلال الغطاء العلوى النصف شفاف وينبعث الى أعلى كما يوضحه منحنيه القطبى و فى هذه الحالة تكون الظلال أقل شدة عما فى الحالة السابقة ويصلح هذا الاسلوب من الاضاءة للحيزات الداخلية بوجه عام حيث نجد تباينات الضياء بين الاسطح المضاءه والاسطح الواقعه فى مناطق الظل لا تتعدى النسب المسموح بها والتى ستعطى فيما بعد وذلك إذا ما كانت الحوائط والاسقف بالون الفاتح . 
3 – الاضاءة المزدوجة أو المختلطة 
كما فى حالة إستعمال لمبة توهج مركب عليها جلوب من الزجاج المصنفر حيث نجد أن من 40 % إلى 60 % من الفيض الضوئى موجه إلى أسفل فى حين تجد الباقى منه موجه لاعلى ، تتطلب هذه الحالة مثل سابقتها – أن تكون الحوائط والاسقف فاتحة اللون .
4- الإضاءة شبه غير مباشرة : 
كما فى حالة استعمال لمبة توهج مركب اسفلها غطاء نصف شفاف حيث نجد الجزء الاكبر من الفيض الضوئى يتجه الى أعلى فى حين نجد الجزء الباقى من 15 % إلى 40 % من الفيض الضوئى يتجه إلى أسفل من خلال الغطاء نصف الشفاف للمبه هذا الاسلوب من الاضاءة ليس اقتصاديا فى حالة الحجرات ذات الارتفاع الكبير ، إذ يضيع تأثير إنعكاس الضوء على الاسقف ليصل إلى سطح العمل . كما يستلزم هذا الاسلوب من الإضاءة أن يكون سقف وحوائط الحجرة فاتحة اللون حتى ينعكس الضوء عليها . وأننا نجد فى هذا الاسلوب عامة أن الظلال قد تضعف كما تقل تباينات قيم الضياء بين الاسطح المضاءة ، مما يريح العين .
5- الإضاءه الغير مباشرة :
كما فى حالة استعمال لمضة توهج مركب أسفلها عاكس معدنى ، حيث يوجه الفيض الضوئى للمبه بالكامل إلى ؟أعلى في هذه الحاله ينعكس الضوء على الاسقف والجزء العلوى من الحوائط ويستطير ، فتضعف الظلال إلى حدها الادنى .يناسب هذا الاسلوب من الإضاءة مكاتب العمل والفصول الدراسية وصالات القراءة بالمكتبات العامة ، ولو أنه قد يخشى من إعطاء شعورا بالتسطيح وعدم التجسيم مما يسبب الملل لذلك فلا يفضل أستعمال هذا الاسلوب وحده في المتاحف وخاصة متاحف الفن التشكيلى المجسم ، وكذا صالات الطعام ومحلات بيع المجوهرات والكرستال ، مما يجعلنا نوصى باستعمال بعض أجهزة إضاءه مباشره مركزه لإعطاء الحيوية للجيزات خاصة في المساكن وبعض الصالات العامة






أجهزة إضاءه

يقصد بجهاز الإضاءة كل ما يضاف على اللمبه الكهربائية لتركب معه سواء كان عاكسا بسيطا أو أباجور أو جلوب أو نجفه تعلق بالسقف .. لنحقق به إضاءة ملائمه وذلك بأحدى أساليب الإضاءة السابقة الذكر .
كذلك لا ننسى توافق حسن المظهر والرونق الجذاب لجهازالاضاءة فيه تنبثق الحيوية ليلا كما يساهم جهاز الإضاءة بقسط كبير فى تشكيل الحيزات أثناء عدم إضاءة ليلا كما يشترط فى جهازالإضاءة المتانة وسهولة التركيب والفك وإلا ينتج عنه سخونة عالية للمبه أو للماسك كما يشترط فى الجهاز سهولة النظافة والصيانة إذ أن الأتربة التى تتراكم فوق أجزائه تعمل على أمتصاص الضوء بنسبة قد تصل إلى 40 % أو 50 % من الفيض الضوئى المنبعث من مجموع لمبات الجهاز، مما يحتم وضع أجهزة الإضاءة بحيث يمكن الوصول اليها بإمكان تنظيقها من آن لأخر .
وتصنع أجهزة الاضاءة من مواد مختلفه يمكن تصنيفها إجمالا إلى ثلاث مجموعات :
أ - مواد معتمه ( غير شفافة ) 
مثل الرقائق المعدنية عامتا وهى التى لا تستطيع أشعة الضوء أن تمر خلالها .
ب – مواد شفافة 
كالزجاج العادى وهى التى تسمح للضوء أن يمر خلالها فيمكننا أن نميز بوضوح تام الأشياء الموضوعة خلفها .
ج – مواد نصف شفافة 
مثل زجاج الأوبالين والزجاج المصنفر ، وهى التى تسمح بتمرير جزءا فقط من الضوء خلالها ، فلا نستطيع أن نميز بوضوح صور الأشياء الموضوعه خلفها .


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

أنواع الاضاءة
تنقسم الاضاءة الى :
إضاءة طبيعيه 
تصدرها الشمس وتتوقف خواصها على حالة الطقس فإذا كانت السماء صافية دون سحب أضيئت الوجهات بشدة كما قويت الظلال الناتجة عن البروزات وتأكدت الدخلات تتاخذ الوجهات مسارها السيولى الدائم الحركه تبعا لحركة قرص الشمس فى مساره أما اذا تلبدت السماء بالغيوم فتضعف كل نباتات الظل والنور مما يفقد التجسيم قوته ولا يبقى فى التأثير الا الخطوط الرئسيه للوجهات وكل ما يهمنا فى هذا الموضوع هو مايجب أن يقوم به المهندس المعمارى من استخدام جيد وسليم للاضاءة الطبيعيه بحيث يخدم تصميماته المعماريه .
فعلى المهندس المعمارى :
دراسة حركة الشمس بعنايه على الوجهات واختلاف زوايا سقوطها باختلاف توجيه المبنى بالنسبه للوجهات الاصليه وعمل المعالجه الملائمه للوجهات تبعا لكمية الضوء المرغوب فيها بالداخل .
ويتضح ذلك من التطبيقات التاليه : 
• الوجهات البحريه نظرا لعدم وصول أشعة الشمس لها فى بلادنا فيمكن أن تكثر فيها المسطحات الزجاجية لدخول الضوء الطبيعى للحيزات الداخليه . 
• الوجهات الشرقية والغربية يلزمها كاسرات لاشعة الشمس رأسية الوضع ومنحرفة زاوية مدروسه إذا ما أريد حجب أشعة الشمس عن الخول بالحيزات الداخلية . 
• الوجهات القبلية يلزمها كاسرات لأشعة الشمس افقية الوضع كذلك فلإن حرية المهندس المعمارى فى توزيع الضوء الطبيعى بالداخل تمتد لتشمل تلوين هذا الضوء من خلال الزجاج المعشق بالنوافذ فى هذة الحالة لايظهر الضوء كعنصر إظهارا حيويه الاشكال ولكن كعامل ابداع هو داخلى خاصة يتسم بالحيوية .

إضاءه صناعيه 
مصدرها : ربما يكون مصدرها وحدة اضاءه عاديه أو وحدة فلوروسنت ولقد سمح إستخدام الإضاءه الصناعيه بتحديد وقت لأماكن الضوء والظل وحساب شدتها وتحديد خاصيتها بكل دقه .
منبعها الثانوى : بخلاف لمبات الكهرباء التى تضئ مختلف الحيزات فتزيد شدة استضاءة الاسطح المحيطة من حوائط وأسقف وأرضيات …… الخ هذه الاسطح تؤثر بدورها فى زمن شدة استضاءة الاسطح إذ أنها تعكس جزءا من الفيض الاضائى الواقع عليها وتعتبر هذه الاسطح فى هذه الحالة منابع ثانويه للضوء .
تقوى شدة الاستضاءه على سطح العمل اذا كانت المنابع الثانويه المحيطه فاتحه اللون اى عندما يكون لهذه الاسطح معامل إنعكاس مرتفع وهكذا بأعادة طلاء حجرة غامقة اللون أصلا بطلاء فاتح اللون فاننا نلاحظارتفاع شدة الاستضاءة على سطح العمل .
المشاكل الواجب على المهندس المعمارى حلها :
وهي تخنلف عن تلك التى تفرضها الاضاءة الطبيعيه ويتضمن هذا النوع من الاضاءة تنوعا كبيرا لتطبيقاته الممكنه منها ما يرتبط بتجسيم الاشكال من الخارج وكذلك إظهار حيوية الحيزات الداخليه بالاضاءه الصناعية .
بالنسبة للإضاءة الصناعية الخارجيه 
الاضاءة الخارجية ليلا بالكهرباء بخلاف إضاءتها بالشوارع والميادين تستعمل ايضا للدعايه والاعلان لجذب إنتباه الماره أو يقصد منها تأثير شكلى لأبراز التشكيل المعمارى للمبانى وخطوطها الرئسيه حتى يستمر المبنى فى المساهمه فى الهدف التشكيلى المخصص لها نهارا وليلا . 
تستعمل الاضاءة الخارجية الصناعية فى إضاءة المبانى الحكوميه والعامه وربما ما حولها لاظهار عظمة المدينة وقيمتها الجمالية أو التاريخيه . 
بالنسبه للاضاءة الصناعية بالحيزات الداخليه 
إستطاع الانسان أن يحسنها و ينوع من تأثيراتها حتى تقاربت مع الاضاءه الطبيعية فى خواصها فقد أعطت الكهرباء الحلول الكافيه سواء بوحدة إضاءه واحده أو بوحدات موزعه بطريقه تحقق للحيز الداخلى تكاملا فى إضاءته يستطيع بها الانسان ممارسة نشاطه بسهوله.











أساليب واجهزة الاضاءة

تتطلب الاضاءة الجيده للحيزات إتباع أساليبمعينه لاستعمال لمبات الكهرباء السابقة الذكر ، كما اننا قد ندمج هذه اللمبات بأختلاف انواعها واشكالها فى أجهزة إضاءة بهدف تحسين ظروف الاضاءةوذلك برفع مستوى شدة الاستضاءة على سطح العمل ، أوتقليل ضياء اللمبة أو تحسين المظهر العام لتشارك بدورها التشكيلى مع مراعاة الناحيتين السيكولوجية و الفسيولوجية للانسان 
يمكننا أ، نميز خمسة أساليب يحدد كل منها تبعا لطريقة توجيه الضوء على المستوى الذى يتم فوقه عمل ما . ويكون هذا المستوى فى أغلب الحالات أفقيا ويقع على إرتفاع 80 سم فوق مستوى ارضية الحجرة ( ارتفاع منضدة او مكتب ) إلا انه قد توجد حالات خاصة ، مل حاله ورش المسابك حيث سطح الارض هو المستوى الذى يتم عليه العمل ،كذلك حالة مخازن الكتب بالمكتبات العامة حيث نجد مستوى العمل هو ذلك المستوى الذىنقرأ عليه عناوين الكتب وهو مستوى راسى يبعد حوالى 30 سم عن مستوى الحائط .
وإننا فى سردنا التالى لأساليب الاضاءة المختلفة سنكتفى بحالة المستوى الذى يتم فوقه العمل افقى الوضع . 
1 _ الاضاءة المباشرة 
كما فى حالة إستعمال لمبة توهج مركب فوقها عاكس معدني حيث نجد كل الفيض الضوئى للمبة موجه الى أسفل ويقع فوق سطح منضدة العمل كما يوضحه ايضا منحنى القطبى له وعموما يغشى فى هذه الاضاءة المباشرة من الظلال الشديدة فوق سطح العمل بالنسبة للاعمال العادية ولوان هذا الاسلوب من الاضاءة ربما يناسب إضاءة الورش والمخازن حيث يكون السقف مرتفع وغامق اللون كما ينسب التركيز لأتمام أعمال دقيقة مثل اعمال الحفر أو تصفيف الحروف بالمطابع حيث يساعد الظل على إظهار الحروف وبالتالى تلافى الخطأ .
2 – الاضاءة الشبه مباشرة 
كما فى حالة إستعمال لمبة توهج مركب فوقها غطاء نصف شفاف فى حيث نجد الجزئ الاكبر من الفيض الضوئى للمبة يتجه الى أسفل فى فى حين نجد من 15 % الى 40% منالفيض الضوئى للمبة ينفذ من خلال الغطاء العلوى النصف شفاف وينبعث الى أعلى كما يوضحه منحنيه القطبى و فى هذه الحالة تكون الظلال أقل شدة عما فى الحالة السابقة ويصلح هذا الاسلوب من الاضاءة للحيزات الداخلية بوجه عام حيث نجد تباينات الضياء بين الاسطح المضاءه والاسطح الواقعه فى مناطق الظل لا تتعدى النسب المسموح بها والتى ستعطى فيما بعد وذلك إذا ما كانت الحوائط والاسقف بالون الفاتح . 
3 – الاضاءة المزدوجة أو المختلطة 
كما فى حالة إستعمال لمبة توهج مركب عليها جلوب من الزجاج المصنفر حيث نجد أن من 40 % إلى 60 % من الفيض الضوئى موجه إلى أسفل فى حين تجد الباقى منه موجه لاعلى ، تتطلب هذه الحالة مثل سابقتها – أن تكون الحوائط والاسقف فاتحة اللون .
4- الإضاءة شبه غير مباشرة : 
كما فى حالة استعمال لمبة توهج مركب اسفلها غطاء نصف شفاف حيث نجد الجزء الاكبر من الفيض الضوئى يتجه الى أعلى فى حين نجد الجزء الباقى من 15 % إلى 40 % من الفيض الضوئى يتجه إلى أسفل من خلال الغطاء نصف الشفاف للمبه هذا الاسلوب من الاضاءة ليس اقتصاديا فى حالة الحجرات ذات الارتفاع الكبير ، إذ يضيع تأثير إنعكاس الضوء على الاسقف ليصل إلى سطح العمل . كما يستلزم هذا الاسلوب من الإضاءة أن يكون سقف وحوائط الحجرة فاتحة اللون حتى ينعكس الضوء عليها . وأننا نجد فى هذا الاسلوب عامة أن الظلال قد تضعف كما تقل تباينات قيم الضياء بين الاسطح المضاءة ، مما يريح العين .
5- الإضاءه الغير مباشرة :
كما فى حالة استعمال لمضة توهج مركب أسفلها عاكس معدنى ، حيث يوجه الفيض الضوئى للمبه بالكامل إلى ؟أعلى في هذه الحاله ينعكس الضوء على الاسقف والجزء العلوى من الحوائط ويستطير ، فتضعف الظلال إلى حدها الادنى .يناسب هذا الاسلوب من الإضاءة مكاتب العمل والفصول الدراسية وصالات القراءة بالمكتبات العامة ، ولو أنه قد يخشى من إعطاء شعورا بالتسطيح وعدم التجسيم مما يسبب الملل لذلك فلا يفضل أستعمال هذا الاسلوب وحده في المتاحف وخاصة متاحف الفن التشكيلى المجسم ، وكذا صالات الطعام ومحلات بيع المجوهرات والكرستال ، مما يجعلنا نوصى باستعمال بعض أجهزة إضاءه مباشره مركزه لإعطاء الحيوية للجيزات خاصة في المساكن وبعض الصالات العامة






أجهزة إضاءه

يقصد بجهاز الإضاءة كل ما يضاف على اللمبه الكهربائية لتركب معه سواء كان عاكسا بسيطا أو أباجور أو جلوب أو نجفه تعلق بالسقف .. لنحقق به إضاءة ملائمه وذلك بأحدى أساليب الإضاءة السابقة الذكر .
كذلك لا ننسى توافق حسن المظهر والرونق الجذاب لجهازالاضاءة فيه تنبثق الحيوية ليلا كما يساهم جهاز الإضاءة بقسط كبير فى تشكيل الحيزات أثناء عدم إضاءة ليلا كما يشترط فى جهازالإضاءة المتانة وسهولة التركيب والفك وإلا ينتج عنه سخونة عالية للمبه أو للماسك كما يشترط فى الجهاز سهولة النظافة والصيانة إذ أن الأتربة التى تتراكم فوق أجزائه تعمل على أمتصاص الضوء بنسبة قد تصل إلى 40 % أو 50 % من الفيض الضوئى المنبعث من مجموع لمبات الجهاز، مما يحتم وضع أجهزة الإضاءة بحيث يمكن الوصول اليها بإمكان تنظيقها من آن لأخر .
وتصنع أجهزة الاضاءة من مواد مختلفه يمكن تصنيفها إجمالا إلى ثلاث مجموعات :
أ - مواد معتمه ( غير شفافة ) 
مثل الرقائق المعدنية عامتا وهى التى لا تستطيع أشعة الضوء أن تمر خلالها .
ب – مواد شفافة 
كالزجاج العادى وهى التى تسمح للضوء أن يمر خلالها فيمكننا أن نميز بوضوح تام الأشياء الموضوعة خلفها .
ج – مواد نصف شفافة 
مثل زجاج الأوبالين والزجاج المصنفر ، وهى التى تسمح بتمرير جزءا فقط من الضوء خلالها ، فلا نستطيع أن نميز بوضوح صور الأشياء الموضوعه خلفها .


----------



## MHnD Arch (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية arch_mere
والله مو عارف كيف أشكرك .. على العموم الله يجزاك كل خير .......


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

التأثيرات السيكولوجية والفسيولوجية للضوء

بجانب التأثير المكمليتم الاختيار بين مختلف أنواع اللمبات ، وكذا أجهزة وأساليب ألاضاءه وفقا لحاجة الانسان سيكولوجيا و فسيولوجيا للضوء .
فكل عمل يقوم به الانسان يلزمه كمية من الضوء تختلف كما وكيفا من عمل لآخر فبالنسبه للكم الضوئى فنعنى به مقدار الفيض الضوئى الكلى الواجب إستعماله للحصول على شدة الاستضاءة الواجب توافرها لكل عمل من الاعمال والتى ذكرنا قيمها من قبل ونعنى بالكيف كل مايتميز به الضوء من خواص وأهمها لونة فكأن العين تتعرض فى النهايه لقيم ضياء ولن للضوئ وللتباينات المختلفة بين كل هذا واننا بالدراسة المنطقيه المضبوطه لها جميعا نستطيع أن نصل الى راحة العين والنفس .
ولنبدأ الان بدراسة التأثيرات السيكولوجيه ثم نتناول بعدها التأثيرات الفسيولوجيه للضوء على عين الانسان .
أولا : التأثيرات السيكولوجيه 
يرجع الاثر السيكولوجى بالضوء على الانسان الى كل من قوته ولونه فكما قلنا يجب أن يكون للوءبقوة إضاءة كافية حتى نحصل على شدة الاستضاءة الواجبة على سطح العمل . وكلنا نحس الأثر الضار إذا ما قلت شدة الاستضاءة على سطح العمل وبالتالى عدم تمكين العين الرؤية الحسنة مما يوحى لنا سيكولوجيا بالضيق وما يسببه ذلك من كثرة الخطأ وبالتالى ارتباك العمل .
وبالنسبة للون الضوء فإذا وقع هذا الضوء الملون على الاسطح المختلفة فإنه بالطبع يغير من الوانها وبالتالى تتغير ردود الفعل لدى الإنسان وربما تكون الهزة السيكولوجية لدينا عنيفة لرؤية الاشياء مضاءه بطريقة غير مألوفة .
وعليه فعند اختيار لمباة الاضاءة علينا أن نضع فى الحسبان لون الضوء الخارج منها والنتيجة النهائية لالوان الاشياء والاسطح المحيطة فبعض أنواع اللمبات مثل لمبات التوهج التة تنتج ضوءا يميل للاصفرار وكذا بعض من لمبات الفلورسنت تنتج ضوءا مائلا للاحمرار مما يوحى بالدف والسخونة , كما توجد لمبات فلورسنت تنتج ضوءا يميل الى الزرقة مما يوحى بالبرودة .
وهكذا بالاستعمال الصحيح لانواع اللمبات المختلفة يمكننا أمن نحصل على الاتزان السيكولوجى فمثلا إذا لجئنا الى استعمال لمبات التوهج للحصول على الاحساس بالدف خاصة بالنسبة للحجرات الموجهه لناحية الشمال وكذا الحمامات فة مساكننا فأننا نوصى باستعمال لمبات الفلورسنت ذات الضوء الابيض الضارب بالزرقة للحجرات الموجهه ناحية الجنوب وذلك كله للإيحاء باعتدال الطقس فى كلا الحالتين .
ومن الناحيه العاطفية فإن للالوان تأثيرات سيكولوجيه وقلنا أن الفاتحه منها أكثر ديناميكيه كما أن الساخنه محركه فى حين أن البارده مهدئه مريحه . 
كذلك الاثر المتسبب عن خداع البصر فالالوان البارده تعطى اتساعا للحيز إذا تحسها العين أبعد من حقيقة مكانها فى حين أن الالوان الساخنه تحسها العين أقرب لها من حقيقة مكانها . وأما الالوان الصفراء فتحسها العين وكأنها على بعدها الحقيقى بالنسبة لها .
ثانيا : التأثيرات الفسيولوجية : 
تتلخص التأثيرات الفسيولوجية للضوء على الإنسان فى النقاط الست الأتية :
1- حدة الابصار: وهى إمكانية العين تمييز التفاصيل . وتقاس حدة الابصار عند الإنسان بطريقة الدائرة المفتوحة فيطلب من الشخص الذى تجرى عليه التجربه الجالس على بعد ستة أمتار عن لوحة الدوائر المتدرجة المقاسات ( قطرا وسمكا ) أن يحدد أتجاه فتحة الدائرة من بين الاربع أحتمالات الممكنه لها .
وتتوقف حدة الابصار على كلا من :
أ - شدة الاستضاءة : 
إننا نحصل على الحد الاقصى لحدة الابصار بشدة استضاءة تتراوح بين 5000 حتى 20000 لوكس . كما نجد أن أى زيادة فى شدة الاستضاءة تقلل من حدة الابصار لدى الإنسان .
وتتوقف شدة الاستضاءة – كما بينا – على نوع العمل المطلوب إنجازه , فإذا ما أحتاج الجراح لشدة الاستضاءه تتراوح من 10000 حتى 20000 لوكس لاداء واجبه بالحد الاقصى من الدقة فإن العامل الذى يقوم بأعمال عاديه ( حمال مثلا ) يكفيه من 50 إلى 70 لوكس للقيام بعمله وهكذا تتدرج شدة الاستضاءة اللازمة لاعمالنا المعتادة من 50 إلى 1000 لوكس تبعا لدرجة الدقة التى يتطلبها العمل . 
ب – التباين : كما تتوقف حدة الابصار على شدة التباين بين الشئ المرئ والسطح الموجود خلفه سواء فى اللون أو فى الضياء .
ج – التكوين الطيفى للضوء : حيث تقوى حدة الابصار باستعمال الاضوء الاحادى اللون فى الاضاءة مثل ضوء لمبات بخار الصديوم .
2- سرعة الإدراك : يلزم للعين فترة من الوقت لتستوعب بالكامل الشئ الموضوع أمامها فتتجاوب لرؤية , وتتوقف هذه الفترة الزمنية على حالة العين ( سليمه أو متعبه ) التى كانت عليها قبل الرؤيه إذا كانت العين تشاهد لوحه كبيره بيضاء متجانسة الضياء وبعد فترة من الوقت إذا وضعت فجاءة بقعة سوداء فوقها فإن العين تدركها بعد زمن يقصر مدته كلما زادت شدة الاستضاءه .
و تميز هذه الفتره الزمنيه سرعة إدراك الشخص للصورة البصرية أمامه .
ومنه نجد أن أى زياده فى شدة الاستضاءه عند (النقطة س) للاعمال العاجديه لا تعطى أى فائده . كما نجد أن شدة الاستضاءه لسرعة إدراك 80 % للعمل الدقيق (النقطة ص) تكون أعلى من شدة الاستضاءه لعمل لا يلزمه الدقة ( النقطة ك ) .
3- سرعة الموافقة : إذا ما تعرضت العين لتغيرات كبيرة مفاجئة فى مستوى شدة الاستضاءة ( حالة الانتقال السريعة من مكان مضئ الى مكان مظلم أو بالعكس ) مثل دخول صالة السينما بعد بدء العرض فيحدث نتيجة لهذا التغيير المفاجئ عدم رؤيه مؤقته لفترة زمنية قد تصل الى بضع ثوان . ويعرف الزمن اللازم حتى تتوافق حدقة اللعين للظروف الجديده للاضاءة بسرعة الموافقة للعين وهو الزمن اللازم لفتح أو غلق حدقة ( أنسان ) العين . وإن المضايقه المتسببه عن زمن موافقة طويل نسبيا ربما يكون خطأ فى بعض الاحيان خاصة مع وجود درج السلالم فى مناطق الإنتقال من مكان لآخر .
4- تكييف العين : عند النظر الى شئ ما عن بعد ، تكون العضلات الحلقية للعين مرتخية ويكون لعدسة العين أقل تحدب للشئ . وتتكونصورة هذا الشئ البعيد عن شبكة العين ، ومن هنا يرى بوضوح وعندما نقترب منه ، تعمل العضلات الحلقية للعين على زيادة تحدب العدسة ، وبذلك يرى الشئ القريب أيضا بوضوح . وهكذا يفسر تكييف العين على أنه قدرة العين على زيادة أو نقصان تحدب عدستها ، وبذلك تتكون صورة الأشياء باستمرار على شبكية العين فترى بوضوح .
5- انبهار البصر : تعنى الاضاءة الجيدة بخلاف التوزيع السليم للضوء – تحقيق احساس مريح للعين حتى لا تشعر بالتعب نتيجة التباينات المتفاوته فى قيم ضياء الاسطح التى أمامها ، إذ يحدث إنهيار للبصر إذا كانت أحدى نقاط حقل الرؤيه أكثر ضياء عما حولها ، مثال ذلك تعرض عيال سائق السيارة ليلا لضوء كشاف السيارة الأتية فى الاتجاه المقابل له ، مما يسبب له عمى وقتى يستمر لفترة زمنية ةحيزة حتى يزول تأثير ضوء الكشاف وتعود لحالتها الطبيعية 
كذلك أحدثت اللمبة الموجودة أمام العين إنبهار للبصر ولم تستطيع العين الرؤيه الحسنة ولكنبتخبئة اللمبة عن حقل الرؤيه استطاعت العين القراءة بوضوح .
علاقات التباين بين قيم ضياء ألاسطح الواجب الانتعداها حتى لا نجهد العين :
ففى منطقة تركيز البصر لاتتعدى نسبة التباين عن 1 : 3 
فى المنطقة المتوسطة لاتتعدى نسبة التباين عن 1 : 10
وفى منطقة حدود مجال الرؤيه عن 1 : 40 مثلا لكيفيةضبط قيم الضياء بين مختلف الاسطحفى حدود النسب المعطاة كخطوة تمهيديه ضرورية قبل القيام بالحسابات الخاصة بمشروع الاضاءة لتحديد عدد وقوة اللمبات المختارة .
يمثل الشكل المنظورى للتصميم الداخلى لركن بحجرة مكتب حيث تبين الارقام عليه قيم ضياء الأجزاء المكتوبة عليها . وقد حسبت جميها بإستعمال كل من معادلتى الضياء رقم 4 و5 المشار اليهما سابقا .
فإذا ما أتجه النظر صوب النقطة بوسط الواجهه ألأمامية للمكتب فتستقبل العين قيمة ضياء سطح المكتب وهى 5 شمعة / متر2 وكذا قيم ضياء الاسطح الأخرى من الشكل الوقعة فى المجال البصرى . وأنه من بين هذه القيم نجد الضياء 500 شمعة / م2 بالنسبة لجهاز الاضاءةالمعلق للسقف أعلى المكتب أن النسبة 500/5 = 100 قد زادت كثيرا عن علاقات التباين المسموح بها بمنطقة تركيز البصر مما سيؤدى حتمنا إلى حدوث مضايقات للعين . وحتى نحصل على نسبة معقوله للتباين بين مناطق الضياء المختلفة فيمكننا مثلا استعمال اأثاث فاتح اللون للمكتب لتكن قيمة ضياءه 50 شمعة/ م2 بدلا من قيمة ضياء لون المكتب السابق فتصبح نسبة تباين الضياء بين المكتب وجهاز الاضاءة 500/50 = 10 هذه النسبة يمكن قبولها طالما تدخل ضمن حدود المسموح به بالمنطقة المتوسطة لمجالات الرؤيه كما يمكننا عمل حل أخر وهو أن نستعمل جهاز إضاءه قيمة ضياءه أقل من قيمة ضياء الجهازالأول لتكن 200 شمعه / م2 مع إختيار قيمة ضياء للمكتب 20 شمعه / م2 مثلا وبذلك نحصل على نسبة تباين ضيائى هذا المكتب وجهاز الاضاءه الثانى 200 /20 =10 كما رقمت فى نفس الشكل قيم ضياء الاسطح المخلفه فمثلا نجد القيمه 40 شمعه /م2 للستاره فوق الشباك 4 شمعه / م2 للشباك بدون ستاره ومنه نجد أن الستارة بخلاف الإضافه التشكيليه التى حققتها قد أفادت كالاتى :
- قللت من حدة التباين ليلا بين ضياء الشباك وضياء الحوائط المجاورة
- حققت استطاره الضوء فوقها مما زاد مستوى شدة الاستضاءه داخل الحجرة .
6- حساسية العين للالوان : طالما لا يتساوى تأثير الالوان المختلفه على العين فأنها ليست حساسية بالتساوى لكل الالوان بالمنحنى المستم إن الحد الاقصى لهذه الحساسية بالالوان يكون للون الاصفر المائل للإخضرار الذى طول موجته 5550 انجسترام كما نجد فى الشكل نفسه بالمنحنى المنقوط أنه إذا قلت شدة الاستضاءه فيعطى الحد الاقصى للحساسيه بالون الاخضر المائل خفيفا للزرقه الذى طول موجته 5050 انجسترام . كما يجدر بالذكر أن الألوان الحمراء والصفراء تميل الى الرماديه إذا ما قلت شدجة الاستضاءه مما يغير من تعبيرات الأعمال الفنية .
وأما عدم حساسية بعض الأشخاص لالوان معينه فيرجع الى أن عيون هؤلاء الاشخاص ينقصها مجموعه أو مجموعتان من مجموعات الالياف العصبية الثلاث التى تنقل الاحساس اللونى داخل العين .
شروط الاضاءه الجيده :
وهكذا بعد أن تعرفنا على التأثيرات السيكولوجيه والفسيولوجيه للضوء لدى الانسان يمكننا الحصول على إضاءه جيده بمراعاة تحقيق الأتى :
1- شدة استضاءه كافيه : تسمح بالرويه بوضوح وسهوله دون تعب أو إجهاد للعين . وربما يكون استعمالنا لقيم ضياء الاسطح أكثر دقه عن استعمالنا قيم شدة الاستضاءه عليها طالما أن الضياء هوالذى تحسه العين إلا أننا احتفظنا باستعمال جداول شدة الاستضاءه المعطاه رقم (1 ) للاسباب الاتيه .
أ – من السهل نسبيا قياس وحساب شدة الاستضاءه .
ب – شيد مهندسو الاضاءه جداول شدة الاستضاءه هذه واضعين فى إعتبارهم تغيير طبيعة ولون المواد التى يتم عادتا العمل بها . فنجد أن بعض القيم المذكوره بالجدول تتراوح بين حد أقصى وحد أدنى .
ج – توجد علاقه رياضيه بين كلا قيمتى شدة الاستضاءه والضياء فيمكن بسهوله تحويل أحدى القيمتين إلى الأخرى .
2- حذف الظلال الشديده الناتجه عن منابع ضوئيه مركزة الاشعة :
لتجنب هذه الظلال الضاره يلزم اختيار الاماكن المناسبه للمنابع الضوئيه ويفضل ان تكون هذه المنابع ذات أسطح كبيره لإنبعاث الضوء كما يحبذ أن تكونالحوائط والاسقف فاتحة اللون وغير لامعه حتى يستطير الضوء عليها جيدا .
وإذا ما كانت الاضاءه الشبه مباشره تقلل من الظلال فإن الاضاءه الغير مباشره قد تحذفها كلية . وعليه فيجب دراسة الاضاءه الواجب استعماله حيث أن بعض الأعمال مثل أعمال الحفر والنحت وتصفيف الحروف بالمطابع قد تتطلب وجود الظلال كما بينا سابقا .
3- تجنب التباينات الشديده للظلل والضوء : 
تنتج هذه التباينات فى الحجرات التى يدهن سقفها فى الظل فى حين تكون قرص مناضد العمل والارضيه مثلا جيدة الاضاءة . وعليه فيجب عند تصميم مشروعات الاضاءه لتحديد قوة اضاءة واماكن اللمبات مراعاة توفير الانتقال المتدرج بين الظل والنور ومراعاة توزيع قيم الضياء بما يحقق دائما راحة العين .
4 – تجنب إنبهار البصر :
الذى ينتج عن الضياء الشديد للمنابع الضوئيه إذا ما استعملت بمفردها دوت إدماجها فى أجهزه . فيجب وضع المنابع الضوئيه على أرتفاع كاف لا يقل عن 2.5 م عن منسوب الارضيه حتى لا تقع هذه المنابع فى مجال الابصار المباشر مما يسبب الزغلله وإنبهار العين . كما يحبذ وضع اللمبات داخل اجهزه عاكسه لتخفيها عن الرؤيه المباشره . كما يمكن أن يقل ضياء اللمبات بوضعها داخل اجهزة استطاره للضوء .
5 – تجنب الانعكاسات الشديده التى تنتج على الاسطح اللامعه بوجه خاص مما يسبب تعب العين نتيجة الزغلله ولو انه قد يستحب فى بعض الحالات وجود إنعكاسات كما بالنسبة لمحلات بيع المجوهرات أو الكرستال لما يزيد من لألأقة المعروضات وبذلك يزداد معدل البيع .
6 – توزيع عادل للضوء مع اختيار أسلوب الاضاءة الاكثر ملائمه لابعاد الحيز والغرؤض من استعماله :
فإذا ما اخذت قيم شدة الاستضاءة على مستوى العمل كاساس لحسابات الاضاءه إلا أنه يجب عدم إغفال دراسة الاضاءه اللازمه للمستويات الأخرى داخل الحيز .
7 – إمكان الوصول الى أجهزة الاضاءه وذلك لتنظيفها أو تغيير التألف منها إذ تسبب الاتربه والابخره التى تتراكم على اللمبات واحهزة الاضاءة إمتصاص الفيض البضوئى قد يصل إلى أكثر من 50 % منه . وعليه فلا غنى من تسهيل الوصول الى اللمبات والاجهزه لتنظيفها من آن الى أخر .








الاضاءة ومتطلباتها واستخدمتها المختلفة
تقوم الحياه على محوريين أساسيين يضاد ويكمل كلا منهما الآخر مهما النور والظلام الذان يتحكمان تماما فى مجريات الامور على ظهر الارض . وللتدليل على ذلك نرجع الذاكره للعصور التاريخيه الاولى لوجود الإنسان على سطح الارض وحتى اكتشاف مصادر الاضاءة سواء كانت بدائيه المشاعل الناريه أو حديثه كالمصابيح الكهربيه مرورا بمواقد الغاز والزيوت والشموع … نلاحظ أن اليوم كان مقسم الى جزئين لا دخل للإنسان فى تحديد بداية ونهاية أى منهما إلا وهو الضوء – النهار – والظلام – الليل – والجزء الاول يعنى العمل والنشاط والحركة والثانى يعنى النومه والسكون والاسترخاء .
قد كان هذا مقبولا فى العصور الاوللا أما الان وبعد طفرة التكنولوجيا الاخيره وتمديد شبكات الخدمات والبنى التحتيه فلم يعد مقبولا على الاطلاق ان ينتهى اليوم مع غروب الشمس بل اصبحت كل الانشطة التى تجرى بالنهار تتم تقريبا كلها فى فترة الليل وبعد حلول الظلام ذلك باستخدم الاضاءه الصناعيه حتى أن المصباح الكهربى صنف فى بعض الاحياء كاعظم اختراع فى تاريخ البشريه .
والملاحظ ان عنصر الاضاءة وخصوصا فى اوساط الغير معملريين يعتبره البعض احد أساليب الدكور أو وسيله من وسائل الزينه فقط متجاهلين أهمية هذا العنصر الحيوى للغايه فى التأثير على مستعملى الفراغ – سواء أكانت الاضاءه طبيعيه أو صناعيه – بالسلبى أو الايجاب فقد اثبتت الدراسات أن لون الاضاءه ودرجتها وشدتها ونوعها سواء مباشره أو غير مباشره لها تأثيرات مباشره على المستعملين عضويا وفسيولوجيا وذلك دون ان يشعر المستعمل لماذا يتغير ادائه أو نفسيته من فراغ لآخر أو حتى فى نفس الفراغ على مدار اليوم .
وحتى لا تترك المسأله بلا ضوابط تحكمها إجريت الدراسات لتحديد انسب احتياجات الاضاءه للفراغات المختلفه وقد صممت جداول عالميه تشبه الكود المستخدم عند الإنشائيين الا انه للاسف لا يتم مراعاته الا فى مبانى دون غيرها وذلك لتمتعها بمميزات معينه او لكونها تخضع لتلك المعاييسر عند تقيميها من الجهات المشرفه .
ومن الطبيعى ان احتياجات صالة العاب مغطاه تختلف عن المتاحف وعن المكاتب والمنازل
لذا عند تصميم الاضاءه لفراغ ما نبدا اولا بتحديد نوع الفراغ ومعرفة احتياجاته ضوئيا والتى تختلف باختلاف نوع النشاط الذى يمارس فيه وسنتناول بعض الفراغات التى لها طبيعة استعمال عامه :

المداخل 
تعتبر اضاءة المداخل للمبانى هامه جدا مهما كانت ابعاده وتنبع تلك الاهميه ان هذا المكان علاوه على الجانب الامنى هو الذى يتم فيه تركيب صناديق ولوحات الاستعمالات ( سواء الاعلانات الصغيره أو مذكرات لساكنى المبنى … ) لذلك من المفترض ان تهيا لها امكانية رؤيه وابصار جيده لقراءة الاسماء وارقام الشقق على صناديق الرسائل مثلا .
وإذا كان المدخل يتمتع بضوء طبيعى مناسب يمكن الاكتفاء بتركيب ساعة توقيت ذات لمبات متوهجه ( التنجستين ) عاديه أما فى عكس ذلك فانه يفضل وجود اضاءد دائمه يستخدم فيها لمبات فلورسنت تقليديه أو لمبات فلورسنت نتراصه موضوعه فى فتحات اضاءه جانبيه موزعه بطريقه منتظمه تبعا لاهمية المبنى ومساحة بهو المدخل مع امكانية إضافة إضاءه نقطيه هالوجينيه ضعيفةالتوتر هى الاضاءه المحيطه لتسمح بقراءه واضحه لصناديق الرسائل ولها أيضا جانب زخرفى مع نباتات الزينه والواجهات وبطبيعة الحال كل ذلك يتوقف على التصميم الداخلى سواء الابعاد او الارتفاع للبناء وعموما انالمبانى الجديده مهما تكن مميزاتها الابعديه او الجماليه للمدخل فإن الجوانب الفاتحه ( جدران 0 اسقف – ارضيات ) تؤدى الى وفر عالى جدا من الناحيه الضوئيه لانها تعطى معاملات إنعكاس مرتفعه .
تختلف معدلات الاضاءه المتوسطه الواجب المحافظه عليها وذلك بحسب ابعاد بهو المدخل ولكن الاضاءه التى تتراوح بين 100 – 250 لوكس تمثل الحد الادنى مع مراعاة مضاعفة الضياء إن إمكن امام منافذ المصاعد والسلالم لتسهيل العبور أكثر .
السلالم والطرقات 
يعتبر الحل الأنسب فى حالات اضاءة السلالم ان تركب وحدات الأضاءة على الجدار بعلو يقارب 1.5 متر فوق الدرجات وكى لاتكون عرضة للتلف يجب تركيبها بطريقة يصعب فكها الا بواسطة اداة خاصة كما يجب على اجزائها الشفافة ان تكون مقاومة للصدمات كذلك يجب عمل حساب ترتيب مصباح جدار واحد على الأقل عند متوسط المسافة بين كل دورين وعند النقاط الأكثر بعدا عن المصابيح يجب الا تقل الأضاءة عن 50-100 لوكس .
اما بالنسبة للطرقات يجب دراسة الأضاءة على نحو يجعل الوصول الى جميع الوحدات سهلا وان تبلغ الأضاءة الواجب الأبقاء عليها 100لوكس تقريبا وعندما تكون هناك اروقة يجب ان تعمل حساب وجود وحدة اضاءة كل 5-6 متر .
وعلى السلالم وفى الأروقة يفضل استعمال وحدات اضاءة ذات شبك او حوض حماية شرط تفادى ابهار المستعملين الذى قد يؤثر على القدرة على التعرف على الزائرين .
وفى حالة استخدام ساعة توقيت يوصى بتركيب اضاءة دائمة امام مخرج المصعد توفر شعورا بالأمان لدى مستعمله وتسمح بأيجاد زر تشغيل ساعة التوقيت بسهولة اكبر .
وبعد المحافظة على معدلات الأضاءة وتأمينها … تبقى اهم نقطة تمس التصميم والأضاءة على حد سواء وهى كيفية ارشاد المستعمل وخصوصا اذا كان غريبا عن المبنى الى المسارات وبطاريات الحركة وعناصر الأتصال الأفقى بواسطة الأضاءة حيث يجدزيادةكمية الأضاءةعند تفرعات الطرقات والسلالم والمصاعد بصورة تمكن المستعمل من ادراك حدوث تغيير فى الوظيفة حيث تثبت فى الفراغات المتشابهة والأستعمالات المتماثلة وتتغير عند حدوث اختلاف وتزداد او تخفت تبعا للأستعمالاتكل لما يناسبة .
المكاتب الأدارية :-
ولها اهمية خاصة لعدة اعتبارات اهمها ان العمل المكتبى فى حد ذاته بما يحويه من تسجيل للبيانات وادخال معلومات … يتطلب اضاءة محددة على سطح المكتب بحد ادنى (300-350)لوكس وتزيد تبعا لدقة العمل وذلك لتجنب حدوث اخطاء ناتجة عن ضعف الأضاءة او حدوث اجهاد لعين المستعمل يؤثر على المدى البعيد على كفاءة الأبصار .
ومما تجدر الأشارة اليه انه فى حالة المكاتب الأدارية وعيادات الأطباء يجب الأعتناء بألوان الجدران والأسقف ذلك للوصول الى اعلى اداء ضوئى حيث تسهم الأضاءة المنعكسة عن الجدران والأسقف بدرجةكبيرةفى محصلة الاضاءة الكلية الناتجه عن مصدر ضوئى .
ملحوظة اخرى يجدر الاشارةاليها وهى محاولة البعد عن الاضاءات النقطية المباشرةواستخدام الاضاءة النصف مباشرة او الغير مباشرة وذلك للتخلص من الابهار والجانب الحرارى وتحقيق أعلى إستفادة ممكنة من الاسقف والجدران ,
الملاعب :
لها مواصفات خاصة طبقا لنوع اللعبة ومساحة الملعب وبعد مصدر الضوء عن الملعب حيث تخضع المعايير ومقاييس محددة عند سطح الملعب وذلك تبعا للمعايير والمقاييس الدولية الموضوعة والتى تتراوح بين ( 300 – 700 ) لوكس وقد تصل الى 2000 فى حالة حلبات الملاكمة ولكن توجد مجموعة من الشروط الواجب توافرها عند توزيع مصادر الاضاءة أهمها أن تتكامل فيما بينها بما لا يسمح بظهور الظلال كما يجب مراعاة ثبات شدة الاضاءة على كامل مساحة الملعب . وفى حالة الاسقف المنخفضة يتوجب إستخدام مصادر إضاءة مزودة بمصادر حماية كالشبك الحديدى وخلافة لتجنب حدوث أى صدمات متوقعة .
أماكن انتظار السيارات و الجراجات :
على الاضاءة العادية أن تسهل سير وارشاد السيارات والمشاة وتؤمن مناطق المرور المشتركة للسيارات والمشاة وان تخفف من تعرض سلامة المشاة للخطر ضمن محيط غير ملائم وأن تحد من أخطار السرقة والتخريب لذلك يجب التمييز ما بين المناطق المفترض إضاءتها على النحو التالى : -
• مناطق دخول السيارات .
• وقوف السيارات وجوارها .
• انحدار مداخل ومخارج الجراجات.
• دخول المشاة بالقرب من أمكنة الوقوف .
• منافذ المشاة باتجاه المصاعد والسلالم .
• أدرجت قيم الاضاءة الموصى بها التى تتعلق بمختلف هذه فى توصيات الجمعية الفرنسية للاضاءة فى فصلها تحت عنوان " اضاءة جراجات الوقوف المسقوفة حيث تحدد الإضاءة المتوسطة ب 40 لوكس تقريبا وذلك لتسهيل حركة السير .
وينبغى الادراك أن متطلبات المشاة حيوية وأساسية إذ يجب أن تكون أكثرالزاما من الشروط الواجب توافرها لتسيير المركبات بحيث لا يعبر فقط بشكل إشارات وإرشادات لرؤية العوائق بل ايضا على مستوى أكثر ارتباطا بالشعور بالامان وثبت بالتجربة أن تحسنا ملحوظا قد حدث بواسطة إضاءة جيدة ومعالجة مناسبة للجوانب .
وبالطبع يوجدعدد لانهائى من الانشطة والفراغات التى يصعب حصرها كالمتاحف والمسارح والمعارض 000 التى تتنوع فيها الاضاءة تبعا للمساحة و الارتفاع و الالوان ونوع المعروض 000 التى تتنوع فيها الأضاءة تبعا للمساحة والأرتفاع والألوان ونوع المعروض … الا ان هناك اعتبارات تعتبر ثابتة تقريبا عند التعامل مع الأضاءة فى اى فراغ سواء كانت لغرفة صغيرة او مصنع كبير اهمها :-
• حساب الحمل الحرارى الناشئ عن مصادر الأضاءة حيث تعتبر المصابيح من اهم العناصر التى تتولد عنها حرارة .
• معامل النظافة لكل فراغ مما يؤدى الى وفر أو اهدار فى الطاقة فى حالة اغفاله .
• ضرورة الأعتماد على مصادر ضوئية معتمدة المنشأوالتصنيع ومعرفة قياساتها ومؤشر الحماية عليها والنحنى البيانى لتوزيع الشدة الضوئية مع رسم بيانى لأنتشار الضوء فى المسطحات المتوازية والعمودية وذلك لتجنب حدوث اختلافات بين المصدر – المصباح – وحقيقة أدائه الفعلى .
بقيت نقطة أخيرة تجدر الأشارة اليها والتأكيد عليها وهى ضرورة الرجوع الى الجداول لأضاءة الفراغات والتى تختلف تبعا للقياسات المعتمدة لكل هيئة أو منظمة وعدم الأعتماد على الخبرة والأجتهادات الشخصية فقط وذلك للوصول لأعلى معدلات أداء بأقل طاقة ممكنة .


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الأضاءة فى المسكن :
تشكل الاضاءة فى المسكن تطبيقات عديدة . فبخلاف ضرورة الحصول على شدة إستضاءة كافية لممارسة أوجه النشاط المختلفة داخله فإن الرغبة فى الزخرف بالاستعانة بالاضاءة لها هنا مجالها الفسيح فيجب التفكير كثيرا فى نوعية المنابع الضوئية وتحديد أماكنها المضبوطة حتى نتجنب أى فساد أو نقص فى الذوق العام ، كل ذلك مع عدم إغفال الناحية الأقتصادية .
وقبل أن نتناول الإضاءة بكل حجرة من المسكن على حدة ، نوضح ما لطراز الأثاث من تأثير فى اختيار نوع اللمبات الداخلة فى تصميم أجهزة الأضاءة . فبعض الأثاث غامقة اللون ، مما يعطى سيكولوجيا تأثير ثقل .فحتى تخفف من وطأة هذا الأيحاء فأنه يمكننا مع استعمال لمبات التوهج ان نمزج معها إضاءة بلمبات الفلورسنت مخبأة خلف كورنيش أو طريدة ستارة الشباك .فهذا الضوء البارد المنبعث منها يعطى احساسا أكثر خفة وسعة من حيز من تعميم الأضاءة بلمبات التوهج وحدها ولو اننا نجد بعض الحجرات المؤثثة بأثاث من طراز كلاسيكى يلائمها فقط الأضاءة بلمبات التوهج حيث ضوئها الساخن يذكرنا بلهب الشموع التى كانت مستعملة للأضاءة فى تلك الأزمان .
واما الأن حيث اساسنا الحديث بسيط فى خطوطة فبحسب الوانه ومواده المستعملة تأتى الأضاءة لتتوافق معه وعامة يفضل ان تتنوع الأضاءة فى المسكن . وبخلاف استيفاء الذوق الشخصى يجب ان يهيء كل حيز بالأضاءة الكافية لتلائم النشاط الذى يتم بداخله . فيحسن استعمال لمبات التوهج بضوئها الدافئ اذا ما اريد التأثير فى الحجرات الموجهه ناحية الشمال وبالعكس تستعمل لمبات الفلورسنت بضوئها الأبيض الذى يوحى بالبرودة بالحجرات الموجهه ناحية الجنوب وبذلك نتغلب على الملل الذى ينتج عن توحيد الأضاءة داخل مساكننا .
ويمكننا اضافة الأتى :
• حجرة المعيشة :يلزمها شدة استضاءة تتراوح من 200 الى 400 لوكس حيث يتنوع فيها النشاط من جلوس وسماع موسيقى او مناقشة الى اعمال دقيقة مثل القراءة وأشغال الأبرة للسيدات .
• حجرة النوم : يلزمها شدة استضاءة تتراوح من 60 الى 8 لوكس للأضاءة العامة بخلاف اضاءات محلية خاصة . 
• المطبخ : يلزمه شدة استضاءة تتراوح من 20الى 50 لوكس للأضاءة العامة بخلاف اضاءة محلية تتراوح من 50 الى 100 لوكس فوق كل من منضدة التحضير والبوتجاز والحوض .
• الحمام : يلزمه شدة استضاءة تتراوح من 50 الى 100 لوكس للأضاءة العامة كما توجد اضاءة خاصة على جانبى المرآة 
• الطرقات :يلزمها شدة استضاءة تتراوح من 20 الى 40 لوكس لأضاءة عامة .
وتكون اضاءة مختلف وحدات المسكن بأضاءة عامة غير مباشرة أو غير مباشرة مما يعطى ضوءا هادئ وغير متجانس ثم نستعين بمنابع الأضاءة المباشرة لتوفير ضوء محلى كاف فى الأماكن حيث يقوم الأنسان بمجهود بصرى دقيق .
فمثلا توضع لمبة المكتب دائما امام على يسار تالجالس وذلك لتجنب الظل الناتج من اليد واما بالنسبة لركن اشغال الأبرة والحياكة وكذا القراءة فإن افضل مكان لمنبع الضوء المباشر يكون خلف المقعد .ولمشاهدة التلفيزيون يجب تلافى التباين الشديد بين ضياء الحوائط الغير مضاءة وبين الشاشة المضاءة ولذلك يفضل ان تضاء الحجرة بأضاءة خاصة غير مباشرة .
أما بانسبة لركن الطعام فان الأضاءة المباشرة فوق مركز المائدة هى الحل الأمثل حتى يظهر بريق الأطباق والفضيات كما تستعمل بعض اجهزة الأضاءة المكملة بغرض الزخرف مثل الأباجورات والأبليكات التى تثبت على الحوائط وكذا اجهزة الأضاءة المركزة على بقعة لونية لتزيد من حيوية الحجرة .
وبالنسبة لركنمذاكرة الأطفال فبدلامن اجهزة الأضاءة المتحركة فربما يفضل ذلك الوضع الثابت لها تجنبا لحوادث الوقوع والتهشم نتيجة الحركة الدائمة اللاواعية للطفل حيث تثبت اللمبة الفلورسنت 40 واط اسفل رف الكتب مما يوزع الضوء بكامل مسطح المكتب .
اما حجرة النوم فتتطلب اضاءة عامة تكمل عادة بأضاءة لما محلية المرآة قطعة اثاث المكياج للسيدات وكذا اضاءة محلية توضع فوق السرير حيث يفضل البعض القراءة الخفيفة قبل النوم 
وبالنسبة لحجرة الحمام فبخلاف جهاز الأضاءة المعلق بوسط السقف يجب تجهيز اضاءة مباشرة على جانبى المرآة فوق حوض غسيل الوجه.
وبالنسبة للمطبخ فبخلاف الأضاءة العامة المعلقة يجب ان توجه اضاءة محلية ناحية اماكن العمل سواء فوق منضدة التحضير او البوتاجاز أو الحوض حيث نجد لمبة الفلورسنت مخبأة اسفل الدولاب المعلق بالحائط وجهاز الأضاءة المثبت بمنضدة كى الملابس كما يمكن وضع لمبات الأضاءة داخل دواليب حفظ الملابس تضاء اوتوماتيكيا بمجرد فتح ضلفة باب الدولاب , أما بالنسبة لحديقة المسكن الخاص جهاز اضاءة متنقل يستخدم فى اضاءة اماكن الجلوس بها ليلا فيعطى تشكيلة من اجهزة الأضاءة حيث يسلط فيضها الضوئى على مجموعات الورود والزهور مما يشيع البهجة فى النفوس .

الأضاءة فى الفصول الدراسية :
حيث يمكن استعمال اجهزة الضاءة المستطيرة للضوء فى حالة الأضاءة المباشرة على ان تعلق الأجهزة خارج مخروط الرؤية بأستعمال لمبات التوهج وبأستعمال الفلورسنت .كما يمكن استعمال الأضاءة الغير مباشرة لتعطى اضاءة متجانسة على ان تكون الحوائط والأٍسقف فاتحة اللون وغير لامعة . كما يجب تجنب الأنعكاسات على القمطرات والأسطح الأخرى حتى لاتحدث تباينات شديدة بين قيم الضياء قطاع طولى فى مدرج دراسى حيث نجد اجهزة الأضاءة مثبتة مباشرة فى السقف خارج مخروط الرؤيا .
نجد ان القيمة الواجبة لشدة الأستضاءة للأضاءة العامة بالفصل الدراسى تتراوح بين 200الى 250 لوكس .
واما بالنسبة لأضاءة السبورة فيجب الا تقل شدة استضاءتها عن 250 لوكس . نحصل على هذه القيمة بالأستعانة : اما بلمبات التوهج المثبتة داخل عواكس باذرع موجه فوق السبورة او بلمبات الفلورسنت داخل عواكس مثبتة بالسقف وطالما ان نسبة التباين بين ضياء السبورة والحوائط حولها يجب الا تتعدى 3:1 كما بينا سابقا عند التكلم عند التأثيرات الفيسيولوجية للضوء لذلك يفضل دهان السبورة باللون الأخضر الذى نعامل انعكاسه فى حدود 20% طالما ان الحوائط فاتحة اللون ومعامل انعكاس لونها فى حدود 65% وذلك ب
دلا من دهان السبورة بالطلاء الأسود الذى معامل انعكاسة 4% فقط مما يزيد نسبة التباين بين ضياء السبورة والحوائط عن النسبة المسموح بها فتجهد العين .
صالات الرسم :
حيث يتطلي العمل بداخلها شدة استضاءة تتراوح بين 350 الى 500 لوكس ويجب تجنب الظلال الساقطة على ورقة الرسم وبالذات الناتجة عن احرف المسطرة او المثلثات ولذا يجب ان يصل الضوء على لوحة الرسم من امام ويسار الجالس فتسقط ظلال احرف هذه الأدوات بعيدا عن مسار القلم .
وعامة يمكن فى صالات الرسم اتباع اسلوب الأضاءة الغير مباشرة بالنسبة للأضاءة لعمومية على ان تجهز منضدة الرسم بجهاز اضاءة عاكس ذات لمبات توهج لزيادة شدة الأستضاءة فوق قرصة المنضدة الى الحد المطلوب كما يفضل تعميم الأضاءة الغير مباشرة بكامل صالة الرسم وذلك اما بأستعمال لمبات التوهج على ان يكون السقف ابيض حتى نحصل على استطارة جيدة للضوء . واما باستعمال لمبات الفلورسنتمع وضع شرائح من الزجاج المصنفر امامها ويكون اسلوب الأضاءة فى هذه الحالة شبه مباشرة واما بالنسبة لوضع اجهزة الأضاءة بالنسبة لمناضد الرسم بصالة الرسم حيث تثبت اجهزة الأضاءة عمودية على حائط الواجهه وموازية لمناضد الرسم ففيه ثبتت اجهزة الأضاءة موازية لحائط الواجهه وعمودية على اتجاه مناضد الرسم وكلا الوضعين يمكن اتباعهما .
الأضاءة بصالات مكاتب الأدارة :
يتطلب العمل بهذه الصالات شدة استضاءة تتراوح بين 250 الى 350 لوكس على ان تكون الأضاءة متجانسة على سطح العمل كما يجب تجنب الظلال وحدوث الأنعكاسات . كما تفضل الاضاءة العامة الغير مباشرة داخل هذه الصالات سواء باستعمال لمبات التوهج او لمبات الفلورسنت على ان تكون الأسقف بيضاء او فاتحةاللون كما وانه بأستعمال لمبات الفلورسنت فنظرا لأن ضيائها مقبول فأن جزءا من فيضها الضوئى يمكن ان يوجه مباشرة ناحية سطح العمل وذلك باستعمال اجهزة الأضاءة ذات شبكات توزيع الضوء .
وتكون الأضاءة متجانسة التوزيع اذا ما خبئت لمبات الفلورسنت خلف شرائح الزجاج المصنفر ولأعطاء الضوء الصادر عن اللمبات نفس اتجاه الضوء الطبيعى الداخل من السبابيك فأننا نضاعف لمبات الفلورسنت بطول الحوائط الخارجية فوق الشبابيك كما توجه المكاتب لتستقبل ضوء النهار من امام ويسار الجالس .
الأضاءة بصالات الطعام والكافتيريات 
حيث تلعب الأضاءة دورا تشكيليل هاما بشرط ان تكون هذه الأضاءة بيضاء حتى تظهر المؤكولات بألوانها الطبيعية تتراوح شدة الأستضاءة اللازمة من 75الى 150لوكس بالنسبة للأضاءة العامة التى يمكن الحصول عليها بثريات معلقة بالسقف تعطى مزيجا من الأضاءة المباشرة بشدة استضاءة من 50الى100لوكس بالأضافة الى 25 الى 50 لوكس اضاءة غير مباشرة كما يمكن اظهار خصوصية المطعم بأستعمال الأبليكات المثبتة على الحوائط والأبجورات الموضوعة على الموائد والشمعدانات ذات الأرجل وجميعها تكمل مع التصميم الداخلى الجو المرغوب كما يفضل ان تقسم اللمبات الى مجموعات بحيث يمكن استعمال جزءا فقط من الأضاءة فى حالة الخدمة العادية كما يمكن زيادة الأضاءة فى المناسبات والحفلات .
الأضاءة بالمحال التجارية :
بخلاف تاثيرها التشكيلى الهام تلعب الأضاءة دورا أكثر أهمية فى تنشيط معدلات البيع فهى تساهم فى اعطاء التأثير والأنطباع الأول الذى يحث الرواد على الرغبة فى الشراء .
وطالما انه من الصعب التحكم فى الضوء الطبيعى الداخل بالمحال التجارية حيث تختلف شدته ولونه بأختلاف زوايا سقوط اشعة الشمس على مختلف واجهات المبنى كما انه من الصعب الحصول على الضوء الطبيعى فى الأعماق الكبيرة داخل المحال التجارية فأننا نلجأ دائما الى الأضاءة الصناعية حتى خلال أوقات النهار . وقد يفضل بعض المعماريين بين الغلق التام لواجهات المحال التجارية ذلك لأمكان التحكم فى الضوء الصناعى بما يضمن الحصول على الأضاءة المضبوطة بالنسبة لنوعية البضائع وتأثيرها على الرواد على ان تتم التهوية ايضا صناعيا .فهؤلاء المعماريون يرون ان الشبابيك الكبيرة بالوجهات دائما ما تاتى بتأثير غير مرغوب حيث يدخل الضوء منها ليغمر اعين المشترين فيضايقهم وهم متوجهون امام مناضد البيع الموازية للحوائط الخاجية وبالعكس يحبذ فريقا اخر من المعماريين امكان الأستفادة من الضوء الطبيعى بداخل المحالب التجارية مع اضافة اضاءة صناعية مكملة وحذف اسباب انبهار البصر الناتج من الضوء الشديد الأتى من الشبابيك المتسعة وذلك بعمل كاسرات الضوء على الواجهات مما يخفف من وطأة قوة الضوء المركزة على الشبابيك الزجاجية كما يجب فى هذه الحالة الحصول لعى الأنتقال المتدرج من الضوء الطبيعى الى الضوء الصناعى او بالعكس دون تعرض العين لحدوث انبهار نتيجة التباينات الشديدة المفاجأة .
وعامة يجب اتباع الأتى لأضاءة المحال التجارية :
1. مراعاة المرونةماأمكن فى الاضاءة حيث تتنوع مصادرها لتناسب التنوع والتغير الدائم للتقسيمات الداخلية بالمحال نظرا لتغير نوعية أو حجم البضائع أو حذف أو إضافة أقسام جديدة لها أو إعادة توزيع أقسام البيع من فصل الى آخر .
2. مراعاة التنوع فى أجهزة أساليب الاضاءة وخاصة بالنسبة للمحال الكبيرة فبخلاف الملل نتيجة توحيد التأثير فإن شدة الاستضاءة الناتجة عنها لاتلائم جميع انواع البضائع على إختلاف أنواعها . كذلك تختلف إضاءة أماكن الحركة عن إضاءة أقسام البيع كل ذلك مما يزيد الحيوية داخل المحال التجاريه .
3. مراعاة عدم المبالغة فى أعمال التصميم الداخلى ( الديكور ) وتشويش الاسقف مثلا باجهزة إضاءة ومعالجات زخرفبة مبالغ فى مظهرها فتجذب النظر اليها وتصرف الرواد عن أستيعاب نوعية البضائع مما يقلل عندهم الرغبة فى الشراء .
4. مراعاة عدم وصول أشعةالضوء الى أعين الجمهور حتى لا يتسبب فى حدوث أى إنبهار أو زغللة للعين ويجئ الحل بتعليق أجهزه الاضاءة خارج الخط الذى يبدأ من العين ويميل الى أعلى بمقدار 20 درجه عنمستوى الافق . كما يجب تخبأة اللمبات سواء داخل بانوهات غاطسة أوباستعمال الشرائح والشبكات أمامها التى تناولناها بالدراسة سابقا.
5. الاهتمام باضاءة الفترينات الخارجيه للمحل حيث أنها تعطى الانطباع والتاثير الاول للجمهور . فقد أظهرت عديد من الامثلة أنه يقف أمام الفترينات الجيدة الاضاءة حوالى اربعة أضعاف عدد الجمهور الذى يقف أمام الفترينات الغير كافية الاضاءة والغرض تجبر الماره على التوقف والنظر اليها بل وتحثهم وتجذبهم الى الداخل ولو لم يكن الشراء فى نيتهم مسبقا تنوع حول الاضاءة للفترينات الخارجية ما بين إضاءة عامة أو محليه كما تتنوع الاجهزة واللمبات وربما لون الضوء بعض التطبيقات الجيدةالتصميم . كيفية اضاءة الفترينات بداخل المحل حيث تثبت اللمبه الفلورسنت مخباة عن نظر المشاهد ليسقط ضوء هاعلى المعروضات .
الاضاءة بالمتاحف :
تشكل الاضاءة فى المتاحف وجهتى نظر مختلفتين يمكن أن يتعارضا بغض الشئ فى التطبيق . أولاهما ضرورة إظهار التحف المعروضة بأكثر مايمكن من الوضوح وبالتالى توفير شدة إستضاءة كافية على المعروضات لاستيعاب التفاصيل . اما وجهه النظر الثانية فهى ضرورة المحافظه على المعروضات التى سرعان ما تتعرض للتلف بفغل الضوء . إن عامل الزمن له الاثر الكبير وليست العبرة بقيمة شدة الاستضاءة . وهكذا إذا ما تعرضت إحدى القطع الاثرية الرقيقة – لتكن من القماش مثلا أو ورق البردى – لشدة إستضاءة 100 لوكس لمدة أربع ساعات تجدها تعانى تلفا بمقدار أقل عما إذا تعرضت لشدة إستضاءة 20 لوكس أثناء مدة زمنية تقدر بمائه ساعة .
كذلك من الصعب عمل تصنيف لمختلف منابع الضوء لمعرفة مدى تأثيرها فى شحوب وإزالة الوان المعروضات إذ تختلف المقاومة من خامة أخرى ولو أن فروق التأثير ربما تكون ضئيلة .
ويتلخص الحل الامثل لاضاءة المتاحف فى البحث عن الطريقة حيث تستعمل الاضاءة فقط أثناء الزمن الضرورى لاستيعاب الزائر للقطعة المعروضة .ويتم ذلك بالاستغناء التام عن مصادر الاضاءة الطبيعية وباستخدام الخلايا الكهرومغناطيسية التى تؤثر على المنا بع الضوئة الخاصة بكل قطعة معروضة اذا ما أقترب المشاهد منها فتضاء طالما هو واقف أمامها . ويعتبر هذا الحل فى المتاحف أوفق من الاستعانة بضوء النهار خاصة بالنسبة للمعروضات الرقيقة إن لم نستطيع تجنب سقوط ضوء النهار عليها فى الفترات خارج مواعيد الزيارة حيث لا فائدة للضوء داخل صالات العرض 
يمكن الحصول على إضاءة جيدة فى صالات المتاحف بمراعاة الآتى :-
1 – توزيع شدة إستضاءة بقيم كافبة وييكون حسب التالى :
للاضءة العامة داخل الصالات 70 لوكس 
إضاءة اللوحات الفنية من 250 الى 400لوكس
الفترينات ذات العرض الخاص من 300 الى 500 لوكس
- - تستعمل الالوان الفاتحة لطلاء الحوائط ويفضل لها جميعا – بالضافة للارضيات- الدرجات الرماديه لتترك للعين تقييم الوان المعروضات دون أى تأثير ناتج عليها من إنعكاس أو غيره , ولو انه قديحتاج الامر الى الاستعانة بتباينات فى قيم أو كنة الألوان بين المعروضات والحائط الخلفى لها حتى تزداد درجة وضوحها .
- 3- إن الهدف من الاضاءة العامة بالمتاحف هو إبداع وسطا حياديا باستعمال لمبات الفلورسنت نموذج ضوء النهار مع تجنب رؤية مصادر الضوء والالتزام بالنسب الصحيحة بين ضياء الاسطح المختلفة وتكمل هذه الاضاءة العامة باضاءات محلية كالاتى :-
أ‌- تضاء فترينات عرض لوحات الرسم باضاءة خاصة وذلك بالاستعانة بلمبات فلورسنت تثبت بداخلها ومخبأة عن أعين المشاهد
ب- استعمال لمبات داخل عواكس خاصة توجه ناحية اللوحات الفنية مما يسمح بضبط الضوء سواء من حيث لونه أو قوته ليقع عليها فيضيؤها بنفس الاضاءة التى كان يستعملها الفنان المصور وقت إبداعها وبذلك لايختلف تأثير مجموعة الألوان عما أراده
ج- كذلك حتى نحصل على الوان مشبعة للوحات الزيتية فإننا قد نستعين بإضاءة مكملة من لمبات داخل عواكس تثبت قريبة من اللوحات فتعطى شدة إستضاءة عالية عليها مما يزيد من تشبع الألوان . 
د – كما يمكن ان تضاء لوحات التصوير باشرطة إضائيةعبارة عن شرائح من زجاج مستطيرة للضوء تثبت فوقها لمباتالاضاءة . 
ذ – كما وأن الزجاج الذى يحمى بعض اللوحات الفنية يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار فشعاع الشديدة بين ضياء مختلف أجزاءالضوء الواقع علية يجب أن ينعكس خارج مجال الرؤية . كما يجب أن نتجنب الظلال الساقطة على اللوحات نفسها نتيجة الاطار الزائد البروز .
و – وبالنسبة لفن النحت فإن القاعدة العامة للإضاءة هى إختيار منابع الضوء بزوايا معينه لاظهار التجسيم مع تلافى التباينات الشديدة بين ضياء مختلف أجزاء القطعة النحتية
وقد يستحب ان يرى التمثال وحده وسط خلفية مظلمة وذلك بإضاءته بحزمه ضوئية صادرة من جهاز عاكس ذو حائل معتم موضوع أمام اللمبة ومقصوص فيه فتحة لمرور الضوء مطابقة تماما للخط الخارجى للتمثال مما يسمح للزائر باستيعاب تشكيل قطعة النحت بعيدا من اى مؤثرات خارجية


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الإضاءة بالمسرح
1- الاضاءة بصالات الجمهور :
تغلب الناحية الجمالية على إضاءة صالات الجمهور للمسرح وبالمثل بالنسبة لصالات السينما واستماع الموسيقى فالمستلزماتالنفسية هنا أقل أهمية نسبيا . فيجب أن تتوافق إضاءة الصالة مع التصميم المعمارى لتكون المجموعة ذلك التأثير التشكيلى المرغوب . فيمكن أن تتم الإضاءة داخل الصالة بنقاط ضوئية موزعه بسقف الصالة ، أو بالابليكات التى يستطير ضوءها على مواد تكسية الحوائط . وحتى نعطى الصالة مظهرا يتميز بالهدوء فاننا نلجا الى الإضاءة الغير مباشرة مكملة بأجهزة إضاءه مركزه
وحتى يتعرف أحد المشاهدين طريقه للخارج اذا ما اراد أثناء العرض فاننا نستعين بلمبات صغيرة داخل أجهزة ، تثبت قريبة من سطح الارض لتعطى شدة إستضاءة عليها تتراوحمن 10 الى 15 لوكس فقط – وأما للإضاءة العامة بالصالة قبل رفع الستار فيلزم شدة استضاءه تتراوح من 100 الى 130 لوكس لقراءة بروجرم الحفلة مثلا .
ويجب تركيز الاهتمام جهةالمسرح حتى أثناء الاستراحة ، لذلك تضاء ستارة المسرح بشدة استضاءه اكبر من شدة استضاءة الصاله فتتوافق هذه الاضاءة مع لون الستاره وزخرفتها لتشكل هذه البقعة الجذابة.
أما إضاءة صالة المدخل وصالة الخطوات المفقودة فيجب أن تتوافق مع صالة المسرح .فيمكن استعمال أى من اساليب الإضاءة السابقة الغير مباشرة ، حيث تتغلب النظرة التشكيلية للإضاءة على النظرة الفعلية ، مع مراعاة أن شدة الإسضاءة المطلوبة بهذه الصالات تتراوحما بين 100 حتى 200 لوكس .كما يجب جذب الاهتمام الى بانوهات الاعلان التى يجب أن تضاء بطريقه لبقه دون مبالغه تفسد التأثير التشكيلى المرغوب .
ب – الاضاءه بجزء المسرح :
تنفصل اضاءة المسرح تماما عن إضاءة صالة الجمهور . فتوزع الاجهزة التى تستعمل فى إضاءة المسرح ليسقط ضوئها على كلا من الممثلين والديكور بالقدر المناسب لاحداث التأثيرات المرجوه .
وتنقسم أجهزةاضاءة المسرح إجمالا الى :
- اجهزه للإضاءة العامة : لابداع الاجواء المناسبة ، فهى تشترك مع الديكور للتعبير عن المكان والزمان حيث تدور حوادث المسرحية .
- اجهزة الإضاءة الموجهه المركزه والغرض منها اظهار وتأكيد بعض العناصر مع إمكانية ضبط قوة تركيزها الى أى مدى وفى أى وقت وقد يطلب فى بعض الاحيان تحديد الضوء فى مساحه بشكل معين .وفى هذه الحالة يزود جهاز الإضاءة بحوائل مقصوصه بشكل المساحه المحدده وبذلك نحصل بدقة على ابراز المطلوب اضاءته فقط .
كما توجد أجهزة اضاءه تسمح باعطاء بعض الخدع المسرحية للخلفيات كتصوير لمظاهر الطبيعة المختلفة ، مثل السحاب والغيوم والبحار ، أو تصوير المشاهد داخليه كانت أم خارجية :كامتداد حديقه أووحتى يتعرف أحد المشاهدين طريقه للخارج اذا ما اراد أثناء العرض فاننا نستعين بلمبات صغيرة داخل أجهزة ، تثبت قريبة من سطح الارض لتعطى شدة إستضاءة عليها تتراوحمن 10 الى 15 لوكس فقط – وأما للإضاءة العامة بالصالة قبل رفع الستار فيلزم شدة استضاءه تتراوح من 100 الى 130 لوكس لقراءة بروجرم الحفلة مثلا .
ويجب تركيز الاهتمام جهةالمسرح حتى أثناء الاستراحة ، لذلك تضاء ستارة المسرح بشدة استضاءه اكبر من شدة استضاءة الصاله فتتوافق هذه الاضاءة مع لون الستاره وزخرفتها لتشكل هذه البقعة الجذابة.
أما إضاءة صالة المدخل وصالة الخطوات المفقودة فيجب أن تتوافق مع صالة المسرح .فيمكن استعمال أى من اساليب الإضاءة السابقة الغير مباشرة ، حيث تتغلب النظرة التشكيلية للإضاءة على النظرة الفعلية ، مع مراعاة أن شدة الإسضاءة المطلوبة بهذه الصالات تتراوحما بين 100 حتى 200 لوكس .كما يجب جذب الاهتمام الى بانوهات الاعلان التى يجب أن تضاء بطريقه لبقه دون مبالغه تفسد التأثير التشكيلى المرغوب .
ويمكن تصنيف اجهزة الأضاءة على المسرح حسب ما هو مبين بالمسقط الأفقى وكذلك الشكل المنظورى كالأتى :-
اجهزة اضاءة مقدمة المسرح : مكونة من مجموعات لمبات متراصة متجاورة بطول حافة المقدمة وتتبع انحنائه وتقع فى منسوب خشبة المسرح ويخفيها عن اعين المشاهدين عاكس مستمر يسمح بعكس الضوء على الممثلين من اسفل الى اعلى 
اجهزة توزيع الضوء من جانبى المسرح ليسلط على الممثلين 
اجهزة عاكسة بداخلها لمبات قوية تشع ضوءا فى مناطق واسعة 
اجهزة الأمشاط العلوية : عبارة عن مجموعات متجاورة من اللمبات ومتكررة ومدلاة من اعلى، ويمكن رفعها او خفضها حسب الحاجة .تستعمل لأضاءة المسرح 
اجهزة الأمشاط الأفقية السفلية منها والعلوية الخاصة بأضاءة البانوراما او السيكلوراما بالخافية .
اجهزة عاكسة توضع فى اماكن محددة بصالة الجمهور لأضاءة المسرح : فمنها ما يثبت بالسقف الزائف ومنها ما يثبت على الجانبين بالقرب من المسرح وعامة تخصص هذه الأجهزة اما لأضاءة المشهد بالكامل ، او تركز على نقاط معينة منه ، او تتحرك حول محوارها يمينا ويسارا ثم الى اعلى او الى اسفل لتتبع خطوات الممثلين ويكتب بالذكر ان لكل مسرح كبينة خاصة لتشغيل الأضاءة ، حيث نجد بها تبلوهات للأدارة وأجهزة الحركة التى تعمل لتحقيق الأضاءة اللازمة للمسرحيات المختلفة ويختار لهذه الكبينة مكان علوى مناسب ليشرف على المسرح ، حتى يتمكن المختص من متابعة عمله .وتتم الأدارة بواسطة إشارات معلومة ، او عن طريق تليفون موصل يبن الكبينة ومدير المسرح 
الإضاءة بالمستشفيات :
لنتناول بالدراسة كيفية اضاءة اهم وحدات المبنى :وهى حجرة نوم المريض ، ثم صالات الفحص ، وأخيرا صالة العمليات 
فالبنسبة لعنابر نوم المرضى يشترط عدم وضع اجهزة اضاءة داخل مجال بصر المرضى اثناء ركودهم فى حالة وضع اسرة متقابلة على كلا الجانبين ، كما يفضل ان يكون السقف غامق اللون نسبيا , او ان تكون الأضاءة غير مباشرة مما يجلب الهدوء والنوم للمرضى المتجه نظرهم الى السقف وتكون شدة الأستضاءة بالنسبة للأضاءة العامة هى 60لوكس ، بالأضافة الى اضاءة محلية فوق سرير المريض ، بشرط الا تضايق هذه الأجهزة المرضى الأخرين بنفس الحجرة .
كما تصمم اجهزة الأضاءة بحيث يمكن تخفيض شدة الأستضاءة حسب الطلب ،وذلك بتقسيم اللمبات داخلها بأمكان الأستغناء عن بعضها ., كما يمكن استعمال الكلوب الزجاجى المخروط القائم بدلا من الجلوب الكروى الذى يخشى من تراكم الأتربة فوقة والأضاءة لصالات الفحص تلزم شدة استضاءة على منضدة الفحص تتراوح من 250 الى 500 لوكس حسب درجة الأهمية . يفضل فى هذه الصالات استعمال لمبات الفلورسنت ذات الضوء الأبيض للأضاءة العامة الغير مباشرة ، بالأضافة الى اضاءة محلية مباشرة بالأستعانة بعواكس ضوئية .
واما بالنسبة لصالة العمليات فتلزم شدة استضاءة تتراوح من 250 الى 500 لوكس ,للأضاءة العامة مع تجنب الأشعاع الحرارى المنبعث من اللمبات اثناء العمليات الجراحية وفوق منضددة العمليات تستعمل المبة المركزية حيث تتراوح قطرها من 0.80الى 1.5 متر وهى عبارة عن مجموعة من اللمبات القوية ذات المرايا العاكسة ، التى توفر مجتمعة شدة استضاءة تتراوح من 2000الى 5000لوكس فوق سطح المنضدة وتتميز هذه اللمبة المركزية بأمكان توجيهها ، كما انها لا تسبب اى ظلال ناتجة من يد لالجراح اثناء اجراء العمليات ، كما انها لا تسبب اى اشعاع حرارى ضار .
وقد تدخل الرغبة الخاصة – مثلا لكبير الجراحين بالمستشفى – لأتباع طريقة معينة لأضاءة صالات العمليات وفى احدى المستشفيات بفرنسا تمت الأضاءة بشكل عام بكامل السقف وذلك بأستعمال ستة وثلاثين لمبة فلورسنت 40 وات ،مما اعطى شدة استضاءة 1700لوكس فوق سطح منضدة العمليات 


:الأضاءة بالورش والمصانع : 
تتم الأضاءة الصناعية داخل عنابر الورش والمصانع تبعا لظروف العمل مع مراعاة تأثيرها السيكولوجى والفسيولوجى على العامل الذى ربما يعمل فى ظروف غير عادية .
فهنا يلزم ان تتضافر جميع الأمكانيات لتوفير المناخ الصحى للعامل , مما يحث على اتقان عمله ، وبالتالى يزيد انتاجه .
وعامة تتم الأضاءة داخل عنابر الورش والمصانع بأضاءة عامة بشدة استضاءة تتناسب مع دقة العمل ، فتتراوح بين 200 الى 300 لوكس على ان تكمل بأضاءة محلية مباشرة وموجهه تبعا لحاجة ونوعية العمل وبالنسبة للعنابر حيث الجو محملا بالأتربة او الدخان او مشبعا بالبخار ، يجب الوضع فى الحسبا امتصاص الفيض الضوءى الناتج عنها وبالتالى الأخذ فى الأعتبار نسبة الأنخفاض فى شدة الأستضاءة على سطح العمل ، مما يجب معه عمل التجارب اللازمة لتحديد نسبة زيادة شدة الأستضاءة التى قد تصل الى الضعف . 
كما يجب زيادة شدة استضاءة فى الحالات الأتية :-
- داخل العنابر حيث يتتطلب الأنتاج سرعة العمل ، او رؤية اجزاء من الماكينات دائمة الحركة .
- اذا ما استلزم العمل انتباه وتعمق زائدين مما يتطلب معه الغاء اى تعب او اجهاد للعين .
- بالنسبة لاماكن السلالم والممرات الخطرة مراعاة لعامل الامان .
ويفضل دائما استعمال لمبات الفلورسنت التى تناسب دائما اضاءة المصانع وخاصة بالنسبة للاعمال الدقيقه .
دراسة مقارنة لاوضاع اللمبات الفلورسنت بالمسقط الافقى تبعا لنوعيةالعمل وشدة الاستضاءة المطلوبه والمدونه .
القطاع الطولى لاحد العنابر موضحا عليه مكان تثبيت اجهزة الاضاة .
وضع اللمبات فى حالة التغطيه بسقف منحنى مسنن .
واما فى عنابر المسابك فستستعمل اللمبات بخار الصديوم نظرا لقوة اضاءتها ولان تغير الالوان نتيجة ضوئها الاصفر لا ضرر منه . كما تستعمل لمبات التوهج او لمبات بخار الزئبق للاعمال الغير دقيقه .
وفى جميع الحالات يجب ان نتجنب حدوث الظلال الساقطه على اماكن العمل ، وخاصة نتيجة حركة بعض اجزاء من الآله ، مما يجهد بصر العامل ، وربما يسبب له حوادث خطره


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

يمكن رؤية الاشياء الواقعة في النهار على مسافة تزيد عن كيلو متر واحد.
في الليل عند اضاءة المصابيح الامامية للسيارة يمكن الرؤية لمسافة(100-120) متر.
طرق تحسين توجيه السائقين اثناء حركة المرور الليلية:-
1. الاضاءة الكهربية للطرق.
2. انشاء رصف من مواد انشائية ملونة.
3. تخطيط الخط المحوري للطريق.
4. تجهيز الطريق بشرائط كتفية ناصعة الالوان.
5. وضع علامات الطرق ذات السطح العاكس او المضاءة.
6. اقامة الشواخص الدليلية على الطريق.
7. اقامة الحواجز المانعة على الحارة الوسطية لوقاية سائقي السيارات من الاعماء بتاثير اضاءة المصابيح الامامية للسيارات المعاكسة.
الاماكن التي يقام فيها الاضاءة الصناعية:
ممرات المشاه – تقاطعات الطرق بكافة انواعها – الجسور الضيقة – تقاطعات الطرق مع خطوط السكة الحديد التي في مستوى واحد – اماكن تجمع الناس في المناطق السكنية – بالقرب من المؤسسات والشركات الكبيرة العامة – دور السينما والمسارح – المدارس – الملاعب الكبيرة – ارصفة ومواقف محطات الباصات – ارصفة ومحطات السكك الحديدية للقطارات – جميع مفارق وتقاطعات الطرق المعقدة التصميم – محطات الوقود.
اهم انواع وحدات الاضاءة المستخدمة في اضاءة الطرق:-
اولا:-مصابيح الصوديوم:-
هي اكثر استخداما في الانارة وتمتاز بكفاءة عالية وطيفها الاصفر احادي اللون وبالرغم من ان اللون الاصفر يغير معالم الاشياء المرئية الا انه يزيد من المقدرة على التميبز الامر الذي يجعله مفضلا في الطرق السريعة ومفارق الطرق الرئيسية وفي المناطق التي يكثر فيها الضباب.ومصابيح الصوديوم تصلح لاضاءة الاسطح الخارجية للمباني في المناطق التاريخية ذات القيم الجمالية المعمارية وتستخدم ايضا في ممرات المشاه.
ثانيا:مصابيح الزئبق:-
وهي غاية في الجاذبية والجمال وان كانت عالية التكاليف وتتميز بضوئها الذهبي وكفائتها العالية.
ثالثا:مصابيح التانجسرام والفلورسنت:-
وتعطي اضاءة جيدة الا انها مقيدة الاستخدام من النواحي العملية بسبب تكاليف التشغيل المرتفعة. ويتميز هذا النوع بارتفاع فيضها الضوئي وانخفاض توهجه وطول متوسط عمرها. هذه المصابيح مغطاة من الداخل بطبقة فلورية لتحويل الاشعة فوق البنفسجية الغير مرئية الى اشعة منظورة.وعادة يقتصر استخدامها في مناطق محددة حتى يمكن التقليل من النفقات.ويفضل ان تستخدم في المناطق التي يمكن ان تدر ارباح حتى نعوض تكاليف التشغيل فيمكن ان تستخدم في الاعلانات والاكشاك الخاصة بالاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية وبعض اماكن الاكل والجلوس.
طريقة ترتيب اعمدة الانارة في الشوارع:-
وجهة واحدة – متعرج خلافي الترتيب – متقابل – معلق من الوسط.
يراعى في اختيار عناصر الاضاءة ما يلي:-
1. ان تتناسب قوة الاضاءة مع الغرض الذي يهدف المصمم لابرازه.مع مراعاة ان تكون شدة الاضاءة غير مبهرة للعين ابدا.
2. الالوان والازهار تحت الاضواء الصناعية تبدو اكثر ازدهارا.لذا وجب توجيه الاضواء على النباتات والازهار ذات المناظر الجذابة التي يرى المصمم ان اضائتها تضيف اليها قيمة جمالية ونفع اكبر.
3. عند وضع اعمدة الانارة او اشارات المرور الضوئية على الارصفة يجب ان تبعد عن حافة الرصيف حوالي 0.75متر لان وضعها في وسط الرصيف يعمل على عرقلة المشاه.وايضا المسافة بين الاعمدة تعتمد على عرض الشارع وارتفاع الاعمدة (15متر) وتتراوح المسافة بينها(30-40)متر.
4. يراعى ان تكون المسافات بين اعمدة الانارة مناسبة وي تتوقف على ارتفاع العمود ولها علاقة بمسافة الانارة الافقية ونوع الحامل وعدد اللمبات.
5. يفضل ان يتم ترقيم اعمدة الانارة لكي يسهل صيانتها.
6. قبل نصب وتركيب اعمدة الانارة لابد من التاكد من انها مجلفنة وسليمة وخالية من العيوب التصميمية.

http://www.lakii.com/decor/modules.php?name=Mygroups&file=articles&topicid=22&gid=1


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

ده كده كل الى عندى بس للاسف مفيش صور للبحث لانى مش لاقيه اصل البحث فحاول تدور فى جوجل لصور للكلام ده وعيييييد سعييييييييد

سلام


----------



## manor (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

وبارك الله فيك على هذه الفائدة

منـــــــــــار


----------



## MHnD Arch (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحة أنا عاجز عن شكرك
الله يكثر خيرك ويجعلك فخر للإسلام والمسلمين
وبارك الله فيك.........


----------



## arch_mere (25 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو على ايه بس يارب يكون فادك سلالالالام


----------



## بلسم الروح (3 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عندى برنامج عن الاضاءه بس معرفش ازاى اقدر احمله علشان تستفيد منه وعموما هوة اسمه Dialux لو حد يقولى ازاى احمله وانا مش هتاخر


----------



## روميروالمصرى (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر انا عن نفسى استفدت كتير من البحث دا


----------



## arch_mere (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه للاخ بلسم الروح تقدر تعمل للبرنامج upload على اى سايت داون لود زى 
www.sendspace.com
وحيحمله على لينك وتعمله نسخ فى المنتدى
سلام


----------



## MHnD Arch (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقدر يا أخ بلسم الروح تنزل البرنامج على موقع www.up4world.com
وطبعا لازم تنسخ الرابط إللي راح يعطوك اياه..
لأن الموقع إللي ذكرته أخت arch_mere محجوب عندنا بالسعودية...
ومشكورين على مجهوداتكم ...........


----------



## م.مشاعل (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مساء الخير 
لك الشكر والتقدير arch_mere
معلومات جدا رائعة وقيمة 
تحياتي​


----------



## RBF (12 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلاً.. أشكرك جداً


----------



## رؤى أحمد (31 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ....ياأخ عندي أنواع الأضاءه بكملها شوي انشاالله تفيدك
*انواع الاضاءه* 
هناك خمسة انواع مختلفه للإضاءة المستخدمه داخل البيوت ،ولتلك الأنواع الكثير من الجماليات

المتابينة والتأثيرات المختلفه ،واذا ما تم تفريغ الغرفه من الأثاث بهدف اضفاء اللمسات الدراميه

يكون علينا اطلاق الخيال لتصور ما يمكن للاضاءة ان تضفيه في حال وجود الألوان والطرز المختلفه 

لقطع الأثاث والمفروشات

1_ الإضاءة التوكيديه 

يقصد بالاضاءة التوكيدية هذا النوع من الاضاءه المعنية بإبراز احد الجوانب او العناصر المميزة

داخل الغرفه ،وهكذا فإنه بعد الانتهاء من صياغة الاضاءة العامه او ما يمكن ان نسميه بإضاءة

الخلفية يكون علينا انتقاء بعض العناصر كاللوحات او النباتات لتصميم وتنفيذ اضاءة توكيديه

خاصة بها ، وكمثال بسيط لاحظي ما يمكن لسبوت واحد ان يفعله

_ يتبع


----------



## رؤى أحمد (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يااخ(MHnD Arch )السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي أنواع الأضاءه وانشاالله تفيدك 

*انواع الاضاءه* 
هناك خمسة انواع مختلفه للإضاءة المستخدمه داخل البيوت ،ولتلك الأنواع الكثير من الجماليات

المتابينة والتأثيرات المختلفه ،واذا ما تم تفريغ الغرفه من الأثاث بهدف اضفاء اللمسات الدراميه

يكون علينا اطلاق الخيال لتصور ما يمكن للاضاءة ان تضفيه في حال وجود الألوان والطرز المختلفه 

لقطع الأثاث والمفروشات

1_ الإضاءة التوكيديه 

يقصد بالاضاءة التوكيدية هذا النوع من الاضاءه المعنية بإبراز احد الجوانب او العناصر المميزة

داخل الغرفه ،وهكذا فإنه بعد الانتهاء من صياغة الاضاءة العامه او ما يمكن ان نسميه بإضاءة

الخلفية يكون علينا انتقاء بعض العناصر كاللوحات او النباتات لتصميم وتنفيذ اضاءة توكيديه

خاصة بها ، وكمثال بسيط لاحظي ما يمكن لسبوت واحد ان يفعله

_ يتبع


----------



## رؤى أحمد (31 ديسمبر 2006)

_ الإضاءة العامه او الاضاءه اللكليه الشامله

تعد المصابيح المعلقه التي تتدلى من السقف من افضل الوسائل المستخدمه لتحقيق هذا النوع

من الإضاءه ولا سيما عندما تكون مزودة بلمبات ذات ضوء موجه لأعلى نحو السقف ،حيث 

ينعكس الضوء هناك ليرتد لأسفل ممايوفر قدرا رائعا من الإضاءة العامة الشامله لكل الغرفه

ويفيد اعتماد بعض الوحدات الجداريه الزينيه في اضفاء المزيد من الاشراق والتالق على

الغرفه بما يدعم اضاءتها الكليه

_يتبع


----------



## رؤى أحمد (31 ديسمبر 2006)

إضاءة الشموع الصناعيه

عندما يتم تخفيف الإضاءة المبيته في السقف باستخدام مفتاح التحكم في شدة الإضاءة (dimmer)

يمكن ملاحظة الأجواء الدراماتيكيه والحميمية لإضاءة ووهج الشموع 

الإضاءه الوظيفيه (إضاءة مناطق وسطوح العمل) والإضاءة التوكيديه

يقصد بالإضاءة الوظيفيه ذلك النوع من الإضاءه المعنيه بإنارة مناطق وسطوح العمل ،وتعتبر هذه

السبوتات الموجهه مثاليه لإنجاز هذه الغايه ، وذلك بفضل سهولة تحريكها وتوجيهها وفق الحاجه

ونوع النشاط الممارس اعتمادا على ضوئها ،كذلك فإنه يمكن تركيبها بسهولة على المكتب او الحائط

ويمكن للمصباح الصغير ذيالضوءالموجه لأعلى والموضوع على رف المدفئه ان يرسل ضوءه نحو 

احدى القطع الموجودة الى جواره او احدى اللوحات المثبته اعلاه، مما يعمل على ابرازها وتوكيدها

ونظرا للمظهر العملي الذي تمتاز به وحدات الإضاءه من هذا النوع (كالسبوتات مثلا) فإنه يمكن 

اعتماد احدى الثريات لتعليقها في منتصف سقف الغرفه بهدف توفير الاضاءة العامه لها ،فضلا عن 

اضفاء لمسة جماليه انيقه لتعادل بتأثيرها المظهر العملي للسبوتات
المزج والملائمه "التوافق" بين نوعيات ووسائل الإضاءة المتابينه

بديهي ان يتم تصميم الغرفه بحيث تسمح بممارسة العديد من الأنشطه وتلبية العديد من الأغراض

مما يعني ضرورة توفير العديد من انواع الإضاءة داخل كل غرفه ،فمثلا يجب توفير الاضاءة 

الوظيفيه او اضاءة العمل في مناطق العمل او القراءة ،كذلك يتعين توفير نوع من الإضاءة

الكلية او اضاءة الخلفيه للتلطيف من حدة الظلال وللتخفيف من التباين الشديد في مستويات 

الإضاءة المختلفه مما يخلق جوا من الراحة والاسترخاء ، ويتم توفير هذه الإضاءه العامه

عن طريق اعتماد المصابيح الجداريه

كما ان للثريا المعلقه في منتصف الغرفه استخدام جمالي ،فضلا عن وظيفتها في توكيد وابراز

نسق الغرفه وطرازها ، اذ تأتي بمثابة المحور او بؤرة الاهتمام لكامل الغرفه

واخيرا تأتي عناصر الاضاءة التوكيديه لتلتقط بعض السمات و الأشياء المميزة داخل الغرفه

وتظهرها اكثر مما يجعل من غير الممكن للعين ان تتجاهلها


----------



## الفاطمة (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
قال الحبيب
"خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه"


----------



## sasy0o0o (31 يناير 2007)

اعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيـئاً * * يسرك في القيامة أن تراه هو الله الذى لا اله الا هو عالم الغيب والشهاده هو الرحمن الرحيم هو الله الذى لا اله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام الْمُؤْمِنُ المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون هو الله الخالق البارىء المصور له الاسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما فى السموات والارض وهو العزيز الحكيم سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## sasy0o0o (31 يناير 2007)

اظن انى افضل شكر اقدمهولك ثواب تاخدة لما تذكر ربنا وكمان اشكرك انا فعلا مجهود كبير اوى وعظيم جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## اسماء منير (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك عل هذه المشاركه المفيده واود ان اطلب طلب 
اريد المساعده في البحث عن الاضائه واثارها واستخداماتها في المتاحف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alpha bidoo (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي Archعلى هذا الكم من المعلومات ووفقك الله للخير دائما


----------



## مجدى زيزو (9 مارس 2008)

وبارك الله فيك على هذه الفائدة


----------



## مايزنر (10 مارس 2008)

بارك الله بكم على هذه المعلومات الرائعة..


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sweetyr (21 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر بجد جميل جدا


----------



## ARCHHARD (4 نوفمبر 2009)

:80:كمان انا اشكركم لاني كنت محتاج الى هذا البحث والله يقدرني على رد المعروف


----------



## وســــن (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحة انا عندي بحث عن الاضاءة في المدارس بس مررررة استفدت من مشاركتك 
والله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## imanearchi (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي archimere نفعك الله كما نفعتنا بهذه المعلومات و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
نسأل الله لكم و لنا العيش في الجنة و نعيمها , و عتقنا الله و اياكم منا النار


----------



## هبه سرايا (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت موضوع عن انواع اللمبات في التوزيع الكهربي


----------



## المهندس ماركوم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

انا معي بحث عملته قبل سنه عن الاضاءة داخل مشروع التخرج الخاص بي
اعودك في اقرب فرصة احطه للك
بحث متكاكل


----------



## المهندس ماركوم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اعودك في اقرب فرصه عندي بحث عن الاضاءة كامل عملته قبل سنه في مشروع التخرج الخاص بي


----------



## نجوى كرم (5 أبريل 2010)

حلو 
لاكن اتمن انو تساعدونى فى بحت فى الاضاءة العلويى فى العمارة الحديتة واختلاف بينها وبين العمرة القديمة


----------



## F0F0 (4 يونيو 2010)

زميلي المهنندس 
arch_mere 
موضوعك مميز بالفعل اثني على مجهودك
لكن عندي طلب بسيط لو انك تفيدني بالمراجع والمصادر 
اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## محمد مصطفى الاعرج (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا حبيبى والله انت رائع


----------



## سماالله (16 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .................اود طلب المرجع الذي اخذت منه هذه المعلوما لاستفيد منها في رسالة الماجستير التي اعدها مع فائق التقدير والشكر والامل بالمساعدة


----------



## صلاح الصيادي (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً 
واثابك عليه


----------

